# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Ստեղծագործում ենք միասին

## Grigorius

Ինչ եմ առաջարկում ձեզ հարգելի  ակումբցիներ?Առաջարկում եմ ձեզ մի նախագիծ:Նախ մենք միսաին հորինելու ենք մի հետաքրքիր պատմություն:Ամեն մասնակից իր առաջարկը թող անի,այն բանից հետո երբ ես կանեմ հարցադրում    օրինակ մեր հերոսի անունը?:Հարցադրումից հարցադրում կձևավորվի հանձնաժողով,որը կքննարկի մնացած մասնակիցների առաջարկները:Արդյունքում մենք կկազմենք մի թիմ,որտեղ յուրաքանչյուրը կունենա իր պաշտոնը ու ֆւնկցիան:Հետագայում երբ բացահայտենք բոլոր տաղանդավորներին(ասենք մեկը լավ հոգեբան է,մյուսը լավ երեվակայություն ունի,մեկ ուրիշը հումոր,հոգեբաններ,փիլիսոփաներ,կարդացած մարդիկ) կկազմակերպենք հանդիպումներ,քննարկումներ, կմշակենք մեր օրենսգիրքը,անվանումը(պետություն պետության մեջ) մեր  ստեղծագործողների շարժումը կմասնակցի հասարակական կյանքին,ակցիաներ կկազմակերպի,իսկ անդամների տեղերը սահմանափակ կլինեն,մեր մասին կսկսեն խոսել որպես հասարակության առաջադեմ երիտասարդներ:Մենք ոչ մասոններ ենք լինելու,ոչ էլ տեռորիստներ
Անցանք մեր առաջադրանքին .ինչպես է մեր հերոսի անունը,մասնագիտությունը,զբաղմունքը,արտաքինը,խառնվածքը,

----------


## Մանոն

> ինչպես է մեր հերոսի անունը,մասնագիտությունը,զբաղմունքը,արտաքինը,խառնվածքը,


Թիմի վերաբերյալ` չգիտեմ այն  կկազմավորվի՞, թէ`ոչ, բայց համատեղ ստեղծագործելու միտքն օրնակ վատը չէր: Համենայն դեպս կարելի է փորձել, տեսնել ի՞նչ կստացվի…
Հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ վարկածը`
Արամ անունով 23-ամյա երիտասարդ, որը ավարտում է համալսարանի ֆիզ-մաթ բաժինը, պատրաստվում է մեկնել բանակ: Նիհար, բարձրահասակ, ատլետիկ կառուցվածքով, փոքր-ինչ արծվաքիթ է, խորաթափանց սև աչքերով,  կյանքի նկատմամբ հավատով լի ու զվարթ խառնվածքով, համակրելի մի անձնավորություն:

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե իսկ ըստ ինձ, Նրա անունը Արթուր է, բանակում արդեն ծառայել է, կարելի է ասել այնքան էլ գեղեցիկ չէ, բայց ահավոր հրապուրիչ է, կապտականաչավուն աչքերով, մի փոքր բաց գույնի մազերով, կրում է ակնոցներ, աջ ունքի տակ ունի սպի, որը առաջացել է բանակում ծառայելու ընթացքում, փնտրում է աշխատանք....

----------


## Grigorius

> Թիմի վերաբերյալ` չգիտեմ այն  կկազմավորվի՞, թէ`ոչ, բայց համատեղ ստեղծագործելու միտքն օրնակ վատը չէր: Համենայն դեպս կարելի է փորձել, տեսնել ի՞նչ կստացվի…
> Հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ վարկածը`
> Արամ անունով 23-ամյա երիտասարդ, որը ավարտում է համալսարանի ֆիզ-մաթ բաժինը, պատրաստվում է մեկնել բանակ: Նիհար, բարձրահասակ, ատլետիկ կառուցվածքով, փոքր-ինչ արծվաքիթ է, խորաթափանց սև աչքերով,  կյանքի նկատմամբ հավատով լի ու զվարթ խառնվածքով, համակրելի մի անձնավորություն:


վատ չի,բայց մեզ նոր մարդիկ են պետք քննարկումների համար

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Դե իսկ ըստ ինձ, Նրա անունը Արթուր է, բանակում արդեն ծառայել է, կարելի է ասել այնքան էլ գեղեցիկ չէ, բայց ահավոր հրապուրիչ է, կապտականաչավուն աչքերով, մի փոքր բաց գույնի մազերով, կրում է ակնոցներ, աջ ունքի տակ ունի սպի, որը առաջացել է բանակում ծառայելու ընթացքում, փնտրում է աշխատանք....


ինձ դուր է  գալիս  քո  ուշադրությունը դետալներին,բայց անպայման չի որ նա հայ լինի

----------


## Firegirl777

> ինձ դուր է  գալիս  քո  ուշադրությունը դետալներին,բայց անպայման չի որ նա հայ լինի


Ի դեպ ես ազգությունը չէի նշել, մոռացա ուղղակի, դե ուրեմն այսպես նա Հայաստանում է ապրում, բայց ռուս է, ծառայել է Ղարաբաղում, ձեռքից շատ բաներ են գալիս, ավարտել է երաժշտական դպրոց ինչի արդյունքում գիտի նվագել մի քանի գործիքների վրա, ինչպիսիք են, դաշնամուր, կլառնեռ, դհոլ, ջութակ և ակարդիոն: Ունի երկվորյակ եղբայր, որը Ռուսաստանում է և նաև քույրիկ: նաև պատրաստում է ակպլիկացիոն դռներ ապակուց, այսինքն զբաղվում է ստեղծագործական ապակեգործությամբ:

Եթե ուրիշ մանրամասներ էլ են պետք դրանք էլ կշարադրեմ :Wink:

----------


## Grigorius

> Ի դեպ ես ազգությունը չէի նշել, մոռացա ուղղակի, դե ուրեմն այսպես նա Հայաստանում է ապրում, բայց ռուս է, ծառայել է Ղարաբաղում, ձեռքից շատ բաներ են գալիս, ավարտել է երաժշտական դպրոց ինչի արդյունքում գիտի նվագել մի քանի գործիքների վրա, ինչպիսիք են, դաշնամուր, կլառնեռ, դհոլ, ջութակ և ակարդիոն: Ունի երկվորյակ եղբայր, որը Ռուսաստանում է և նաև քույրիկ: նաև պատրաստում է ակպլիկացիոն դռներ ապակուց, այսինքն զբաղվում է ստեղծագործական ապակեգործությամբ:
> 
> Եթե ուրիշ մանրամասներ էլ են պետք դրանք էլ կշարադրեմ


հիասքանչ է,դու տաղանդ ունես,բայց քո Արթուրի մոտ ամեն ինչ լավ է,իսկ հետագայում մեզ լարված սյուժե է պետք գալու մոտավորապես այսպես Խուանը հայտնի  կոլումբիացի նառկոբառոնի որդի է,բայց ընտրել է այլ ուղի,արվեստ,բարձրահասակ է,չի ծխում,2տարի առաջ սպանել են եղբորը,ուստի ստիպված մտել է հանցագործ աշխարհ

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե լավ դա էլ կլինի, ուրեմն ճիշտ է այնքան էլ լարված չէ, բայց դե, իրականում, նա նույնիսկ կարող էր չծառայել, բայց ընտրեց հենց այդ ուղին, ուզեց ծառայել, չնայած իր հայրենիքը չէր, ուզեց դառնալ տղամարդ, սակայն մի հանգամանք մոռացվել էր, նա ահավոր հպարտ էր, չէր սիրում երբ նրան հրամայում են, դրա արդյունքում բանակում  "իրոք տղամարդ դարձավ", ծառայության մի մասը կուբախտում անցկացրեց, դրա հետ միասին վաստակեց բազմաթիվ վերքեր, կապտուկներ, հետևանքում սպիեր, տեսողության ուժեղ անկում, որի արդյունքում էլ կրում է ակնոցները, սակայն դա էլ չի օգնում, քանզի մեկ այլ հիվանդություն է, որին ակնոցները չեն օգնում....
Բանակում ծառայելուց հետո անգամ նրա հպարտ բնավորությունը չկոտրվեց, նույնիսկ բանակում դարձավ ղեկավար և այն աստիճանի, որ նույնիսկ նրանք ու հպատակն էր, լսում էին նրան, գնահատում, սիրում: 
Մի հետաքրքրիր տարր էլ ասեցի, որ ահավոր հրապուրիչ է, ու հենց դա բավանին շատ սիրային արկածների պատճառ հանդիսացան, նույնիսկ բանը հասավ նրան որ ծառայության ընթացքում իր սիրային արկածի պատճառով քիչ էր մնում չվերադառնար Երևան, քանզի սիրային արկածի առարկան դարձել էր Ղարաբաղի "մեծերից" մեկի աղջիկը, որին նա դուր էր եկել, ու հրաժավել բաց թողնել, բայց դե այստեղ էլ իր հնարամտության ու ճարպկության շնորհիվ կարողացավ դուրս պրծնել:
Վերադառնալուց հետո սկսեցին դժվարությունները, որոնցից հիմնականը աշխատանքն է, իսկ դժվարությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ ոչ մի տեղ երկար չի կարողանում մնալ, սիրում է մարդկային և հստակ շփումները, իսկ մի փոքր ճնշմանը, նույնիսկ եթե դա նրա նկատմամբ չէ, չի դիմանում, ու ընբոստանում է.....
Նաև մի հանգամանք կա նրա կյանքում, աղջիկ, որին նա հարգում է, իսկ սիրում է թե չէ, ես չեմ կարող ասել, ծանոթացել նրա հետ բանակից հետո, իսկ մինչև դա նրա նախկին ընեկերուհին դավաճանել է նրան: Ամենակզբից ընդունել է նրա որպես քույր, սակայն նաև ավելի մոտ է եղել քան եղբայրը քրոջը, տեսնելով նրա անմեղությունը և մանկամտությունը, իր պաշտպանության տակ է առել նրան ու բազմաթիվ բաներ սովորեցրել մարդկանց հարաբերություններում, սակայն պահել է իրենից հեռու, թույլ չտալով սիրահարվել, չնայած դա հենց հակառակ հետևանքն է տվել, պատճառը, որ հեռու պահել, զուտ այն է եղել, որ գիտակցել է, որ առանց փողի ու աշխատանքի նա ի վիճակի չի լինի աղջկան տալ այն ինչ հենց ինքը կցանկանար....

Լավ դեռ այսքանը...

----------


## Djavaxhq

Վերադառնալուց հետո հանդիպեց մի տղայի, որի հայրը զոհվել է Ղարաբաղում, իսկ մայրը մահացել է քաղցկեղից: Նա Ջավախքից նոր է եկել ու սովորում է Երեւանում: Նրա համար ամեն ինչ նոր է ու անընդունելի՝ բերանները ծռելով խոսող իրար պաչպչող տղաները, կարճ շրջազգեստն անընդհատ ցած ձգող, իրար կյանք ասող աղջիկները: Միակ հարազատ բանը բուֆետի Հայաստան տատիին հիշեցնող տատին է: Ջավախեցի Արմենը արդեն խնդիրներ ունի թաղային մի քանի հեղինակությունների հետ, որոնցից մեկն էլ նրա հոր ընկերոջ որդին է, որին ժամանակին մարտի դաշտեւմ փրկել է իր հայրը ու նրա ձեռքերում հետո զոհվել է Արմենի հայրը: Նրանք լավ ընկերներ են դառնում ու…

----------


## wagamaffia

բոլոր խնդիրները արդեն լուծվում են մյուս թաղային հեղինակությունների հետ, բայց երբ նա....

----------


## Djavaxhq

Նրանք սիրահարվում են նույն աղջկան ու առանց իմանալու երկուսն ել առաջարկություն են անում …

----------


## Աբելյան

էս ամեն մեկը իրա պատմությունն ա գրու՞մ

----------


## Djavaxhq

Չէ շեղվեցի թեմայից մեզ պետք են հերոսներ որոնք կպայքարեն անարդարություների դեմ
նրանք միասին հասնելու են նրան որ երիտասարդության մեջ եւ ընդհանրապես հաստատեն իրական արժեքներ կարողանան նրանց ճիշտ մտածել սովորեցնել:

----------


## Grigorius

> Վերադառնալուց հետո հանդիպեց մի տղայի, որի հայրը զոհվել է Ղարաբաղում, իսկ մայրը մահացել է քաղցկեղից: Նա Ջավախքից նոր է եկել ու սովորում է Երեւանում: Նրա համար ամեն ինչ նոր է ու անընդունելի՝ բերանները ծռելով խոսող իրար պաչպչող տղաները, կարճ շրջազգեստն անընդհատ ցած ձգող, իրար կյանք ասող աղջիկները: Միակ հարազատ բանը բուֆետի Հայաստան տատիին հիշեցնող տատին է: Ջավախեցի Արմենը արդեն խնդիրներ ունի թաղային մի քանի հեղինակությունների հետ, որոնցից մեկն էլ նրա հոր ընկերոջ որդին է, որին ժամանակին մարտի դաշտեւմ փրկել է իր հայրը ու նրա ձեռքերում հետո զոհվել է Արմենի հայրը: Նրանք լավ ընկերներ են դառնում ու…


վատ չի,տաղանդ կա,մեզ ռեալ ռեալ հերոսներ են պետք,ոմանք դաժան,իսկ դրական հերոսները թող պայքարեն ոչ թե պայքարեն գլոբալ բաների համար.....Խաղաղություն կամ անարդարության դեմ այլ իր պատվի հարազատների սիրած աղջկա համար....թող լինեն պատմվածքում հանցագործներ պաշտոնյաներ.....

----------


## Grigorius

Յուրաքնչյուրը թող հիմա գրի 4 գլխավոր հերոսների անունները
օրինակ  Կառլոեկան
 Մուրադյան մականունր  Կաշալոտ քրեական հեղինակություն տարիքը 53 տարեկան,մոսկվա
.................
.............
....................

----------


## Grigorius

> Դե լավ դա էլ կլինի, ուրեմն ճիշտ է այնքան էլ լարված չէ, բայց դե, իրականում, նա նույնիսկ կարող էր չծառայել, բայց ընտրեց հենց այդ ուղին, ուզեց ծառայել, չնայած իր հայրենիքը չէր, ուզեց դառնալ տղամարդ, սակայն մի հանգամանք մոռացվել էր, նա ահավոր հպարտ էր, չէր սիրում երբ նրան հրամայում են, դրա արդյունքում բանակում  "իրոք տղամարդ դարձավ", ծառայության մի մասը կուբախտում անցկացրեց, դրա հետ միասին վաստակեց բազմաթիվ վերքեր, կապտուկներ, հետևանքում սպիեր, տեսողության ուժեղ անկում, որի արդյունքում էլ կրում է ակնոցները, սակայն դա էլ չի օգնում, քանզի մեկ այլ հիվանդություն է, որին ակնոցները չեն օգնում....
> Բանակում ծառայելուց հետո անգամ նրա հպարտ բնավորությունը չկոտրվեց, նույնիսկ բանակում դարձավ ղեկավար և այն աստիճանի, որ նույնիսկ նրանք ու հպատակն էր, լսում էին նրան, գնահատում, սիրում: 
> Մի հետաքրքրիր տարր էլ ասեցի, որ ահավոր հրապուրիչ է, ու հենց դա բավանին շատ սիրային արկածների պատճառ հանդիսացան, նույնիսկ բանը հասավ նրան որ ծառայության ընթացքում իր սիրային արկածի պատճառով քիչ էր մնում չվերադառնար Երևան, քանզի սիրային արկածի առարկան դարձել էր Ղարաբաղի "մեծերից" մեկի աղջիկը, որին նա դուր էր եկել, ու հրաժավել բաց թողնել, բայց դե այստեղ էլ իր հնարամտության ու ճարպկության շնորհիվ կարողացավ դուրս պրծնել:
> Վերադառնալուց հետո սկսեցին դժվարությունները, որոնցից հիմնականը աշխատանքն է, իսկ դժվարությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ ոչ մի տեղ երկար չի կարողանում մնալ, սիրում է մարդկային և հստակ շփումները, իսկ մի փոքր ճնշմանը, նույնիսկ եթե դա նրա նկատմամբ չէ, չի դիմանում, ու ընբոստանում է.....
> Նաև մի հանգամանք կա նրա կյանքում, աղջիկ, որին նա հարգում է, իսկ սիրում է թե չէ, ես չեմ կարող ասել, ծանոթացել նրա հետ բանակից հետո, իսկ մինչև դա նրա նախկին ընեկերուհին դավաճանել է նրան: Ամենակզբից ընդունել է նրա որպես քույր, սակայն նաև ավելի մոտ է եղել քան եղբայրը քրոջը, տեսնելով նրա անմեղությունը և մանկամտությունը, իր պաշտպանության տակ է առել նրան ու բազմաթիվ բաներ սովորեցրել մարդկանց հարաբերություններում, սակայն պահել է իրենից հեռու, թույլ չտալով սիրահարվել, չնայած դա հենց հակառակ հետևանքն է տվել, պատճառը, որ հեռու պահել, զուտ այն է եղել, որ գիտակցել է, որ առանց փողի ու աշխատանքի նա ի վիճակի չի լինի աղջկան տալ այն ինչ հենց ինքը կցանկանար....
> 
> Լավ դեռ այսքանը...


Դու մեզ կարճ ներկայացրա աղջկա կերպարը,որի մասին պատմության ընթացքում անընդհատ քեզնից արցնելու ենք......ոնց ջոգում եմ վայեննի թեմայով չի լինելու պատմությունը......
Աղջկա անունը,մասնագիտությունը,նախասիրությունները,տարիքը,,,,

----------


## Armeno

> Յուրաքնչյուրը թող հիմա գրի 4 գլխավոր հերոսների անունները
> օրինակ Կառլոեկան
> Մուրադյան մականունր Կաշալոտ քրեական հեղինակություն տարիքը 53 տարեկան,մոսկվա
> .................
> .............
> ....................


Դոզդոմանյան Քարուքանդ Ապրեսի Քրեական հեղինակություն. տարիքը 40.

----------


## Firegirl777

> Դու մեզ կարճ ներկայացրա աղջկա կերպարը,որի մասին պատմության ընթացքում անընդհատ քեզնից արցնելու ենք......ոնց ջոգում եմ վայեննի թեմայով չի լինելու պատմությունը......
> Աղջկա անունը,մասնագիտությունը,նախասիրությունները,տարիքը,,,,


Դե ուրեմն այսպես, Աղջկա անունը Մարինե է, սովորում է նույն տեղում ինչ Արթուրը, մնացել է մի տարի, որ երկուսն էլ ավարտեն, բավականին խելոք աղջիկ է, ու նաև շատ միամիտ ու բարի, ընդունվելու տարին և մինչև հաջորդ տարին եղել է կուրսի բոլորին օգնող մի անձնավորություն, և նույնիսկ բանը հասել է նրան, որ շատերը սկսել են թարս նայել միայն նրա համար, որ չի հասցրել օգնել, կամ տվյալ րոպեին անկարող է եղել օգնել, Արթուրը բանակից վերադարձել է և շարունակել ուսումը, Մարինեի կուրսում, տեսնելով նրան միանգամից հասկացել է, որ պետք է պաշտպան կանգնել նրան և.... սկսել է սովորեցնել, նրա շնորհիվ Մարինեն որոշակի անկախություն է ձեռք բերել կուրսեցիներից ու նրանց պահանջներից, սովորեցրել է նրան համբերություն, "ոչ" ասել...
Աղջիկը բազմակողմանի զարգացած է, սիրում է նկարել նաև նվագում է դաշնամուրի վրա, միակ բացասական գիծը, շատ հաճախ խոսում է առանց մտածելու ինչը կարող է վիրավորել, սակայն դա գիտակացաբար չի արվում, եթե նույնիսկ ցանկանա Մարինեն ի վիճակի չէ ինր-որ մեկին վորավորել, հակառակ դրան նրան շատ հեշտ է վիրավորել, բայց երբեք քեն չի պահում, վիրավորանքից մի քանի վայրկյան անց կարող է օգնել հենց վիրավորողին, շատ բաներ նկատում է, բայց չի տեսնում չարախոսներին, քանզի չի ցանկանում նրանց տեսնել և ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, ի դեպ Արթուրը նաև սովորեցնում է նրան երբեմն վիրավորվել ու այդքան շուտ չներել մարդկանց....

Մարինեն դպրոցում այնքան էլ լավ չի սովորել, գնացել է հազար ու խմբակներ, սակայն ոչ մեկը չի ավարտել, բայց բուհում սովորել բացարձակ գերազանցիկ և գրավել դասախոսների ուշադրությունն ու հարգանքը, Դասախոսները ընդունում են նրան ինչպես իրենց հավասարին, և նույնիսկ տնօրենը նրա հետ քննարկում է որոշ հարցեր, կապված ուսումնական կարգի և հեռագա պլանների մասին. Արթուրը ընդունակ է, բայց կարծում է, որ շաատ պետք չէ սովորել, ամեն ինչ միանգամից ընկալում է ու վերատադրում հիանալի ձևով, նույնպես գրավում է մարդկանց, բայց միայն նրանց ում հարկավոր է համարում, ու պետքական իր համար...

Մարինեի սիրտը կպել է Արթուրին անում է ամեն ինչ, ինչ կարող է, Սակայն այստեղ էլ Արթուրը սովորեցնում է նրան սառնությունը և սառը մտածելակերպը, հասկացնում է, որ սեփական աշխատանքը պետք է սառնությամբ ներկայացնել, այն ինչի վրա դու ուղղակի ցնծում ես միշտ չէ որ գրավում է մյուսներին ու պետք է պատրաստ լինել  դրան:
Ամեն օր դասերից հետո Արթուրը ճանախարհում է Մարինեին, նրանք երկար քայլում են, հիմնականում խոսում է  Արթուրը, Մարինեն միայն գրավված լսում է նրան:

Միևնույն ժամանակ Արթուրը խաղում է Մարինեի հետ, փորձում նրան, հատուկ ստեղծում կյանքի իրողություններ, և հետևում թե Մարինեն ինչպես կպհի իրեն այդ իրավիճակում, հետևաբար ճանաչում է նրան ավելի մոտիկից ու ավելի խորը և հաստատ է այն հանգամանքը, որ այժմ երբ արդեն նրանք ավարտում են և ծանոթ են մի տարի, Արթուրը գուցե ավելին գիտի Մարինեի մասին, քան ցանկացած մեկ ուրիշը և հենց ինքը Մարինեն:

Պատմությունը զարգանում է բուհը ավարտելուց հետո, այստեղ Արթուրը նույնպես կյանքի էքստրեմալ իրողություն է ստեղծում Մարինեի համար, Դիպլոմ ստանալու օրը առանց հրաժեշտ տալու շատ արագ հեռանում է, որից հետո երկար ժամանակ չի զանգում, առաջինը զանգում է Մարինեն, Արթուրի ծննդյան օրը և շնորհավորում, որքան տարօրինակ էլ լինի Արթուրը ջերմությամբ է բարևում, կարծես այդ ամբողջ ժամանակ նրանք միասին են եղել ու հրավիրում իր ծննդյան տոնին ամսնակցելու, Մարինեն շողում է ուրախությունից և շտապում նրա ծննդյան արարողությանը, սակայն.... կա մի իրողություն, որին ի դեպ տեղյակ է Արթուրը, նրանց բաժանման ընթացքում Մարինեն ընկեր է ունեցել, ումից հենց դրանից մի քանի օր առաջ բաժանվել է....

Շարունակությունը հետևում է

----------


## Grigorius

> Դե ուրեմն այսպես, Աղջկա անունը Մարինե է, սովորում է նույն տեղում ինչ Արթուրը, մնացել է մի տարի, որ երկուսն էլ ավարտեն, բավականին խելոք աղջիկ է, ու նաև շատ միամիտ ու բարի, ընդունվելու տարին և մինչև հաջորդ տարին եղել է կուրսի բոլորին օգնող մի անձնավորություն, և նույնիսկ բանը հասել է նրան, որ շատերը սկսել են թարս նայել միայն նրա համար, որ չի հասցրել օգնել, կամ տվյալ րոպեին անկարող է եղել օգնել, Արթուրը բանակից վերադարձել է և շարունակել ուսումը, Մարինեի կուրսում, տեսնելով նրան միանգամից հասկացել է, որ պետք է պաշտպան կանգնել նրան և.... սկսել է սովորեցնել, նրա շնորհիվ Մարինեն որոշակի անկախություն է ձեռք բերել կուրսեցիներից ու նրանց պահանջներից, սովորեցրել է նրան համբերություն, "ոչ" ասել...
> Աղջիկը բազմակողմանի զարգացած է, սիրում է նկարել նաև նվագում է դաշնամուրի վրա, միակ բացասական գիծը, շատ հաճախ խոսում է առանց մտածելու ինչը կարող է վիրավորել, սակայն դա գիտակացաբար չի արվում, եթե նույնիսկ ցանկանա Մարինեն ի վիճակի չէ ինր-որ մեկին վորավորել, հակառակ դրան նրան շատ հեշտ է վիրավորել, բայց երբեք քեն չի պահում, վիրավորանքից մի քանի վայրկյան անց կարող է օգնել հենց վիրավորողին, շատ բաներ նկատում է, բայց չի տեսնում չարախոսներին, քանզի չի ցանկանում նրանց տեսնել և ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, ի դեպ Արթուրը նաև սովորեցնում է նրան երբեմն վիրավորվել ու այդքան շուտ չներել մարդկանց....
> 
> Մարինեն դպրոցում այնքան էլ լավ չի սովորել, գնացել է հազար ու խմբակներ, սակայն ոչ մեկը չի ավարտել, բայց բուհում սովորել բացարձակ գերազանցիկ և գրավել դասախոսների ուշադրությունն ու հարգանքը, Դասախոսները ընդունում են նրան ինչպես իրենց հավասարին, և նույնիսկ տնօրենը նրա հետ քննարկում է որոշ հարցեր, կապված ուսումնական կարգի և հեռագա պլանների մասին. Արթուրը ընդունակ է, բայց կարծում է, որ շաատ պետք չէ սովորել, ամեն ինչ միանգամից ընկալում է ու վերատադրում հիանալի ձևով, նույնպես գրավում է մարդկանց, բայց միայն նրանց ում հարկավոր է համարում, ու պետքական իր համար...
> 
> Մարինեի սիրտը կպել է Արթուրին անում է ամեն ինչ, ինչ կարող է, Սակայն այստեղ էլ Արթուրը սովորեցնում է նրան սառնությունը և սառը մտածելակերպը, հասկացնում է, որ սեփական աշխատանքը պետք է սառնությամբ ներկայացնել, այն ինչի վրա դու ուղղակի ցնծում ես միշտ չէ որ գրավում է մյուսներին ու պետք է պատրաստ լինել  դրան:
> Ամեն օր դասերից հետո Արթուրը ճանախարհում է Մարինեին, նրանք երկար քայլում են, հիմնականում խոսում է  Արթուրը, Մարինեն միայն գրավված լսում է նրան:
> 
> Միևնույն ժամանակ Արթուրը խաղում է Մարինեի հետ, փորձում նրան, հատուկ ստեղծում կյանքի իրողություններ, և հետևում թե Մարինեն ինչպես կպհի իրեն այդ իրավիճակում, հետևաբար ճանաչում է նրան ավելի մոտիկից ու ավելի խորը և հաստատ է այն հանգամանքը, որ այժմ երբ արդեն նրանք ավարտում են և ծանոթ են մի տարի, Արթուրը գուցե ավելին գիտի Մարինեի մասին, քան ցանկացած մեկ ուրիշը և հենց ինքը Մարինեն:
> ...


Գիտես ինչ մենք շատ լավ զրուցակիցներ կարող ենք լիել,դու շաբլոն չես ....ստեղծագործելու տաղանդ ունես..իսկ դու մեյլ ունես?

----------


## Մանե

> Դե ուրեմն այսպես, Աղջկա անունը Մարինե է, սովորում է նույն տեղում ինչ Արթուրը, մնացել է մի տարի, որ երկուսն էլ ավարտեն, բավականին խելոք աղջիկ է, ու նաև շատ միամիտ ու բարի, ընդունվելու տարին....
> ... ընթացքում Մարինեն ընկեր է ունեցել, ումից հենց դրանից մի քանի օր առաջ բաժանվել է....
> 
> Շարունակությունը հետևում է


Շարունակություն եմ ուզում :Shout:  :Shout:  :Blush:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Գիտես ինչ մենք շատ լավ զրուցակիցներ կարող ենք լիել,դու շաբլոն չես ....ստեղծագործելու տաղանդ ունես..իսկ դու մեյլ ունես?


շնորհակալություն կոմլիմենտի համար...
մայլս՝ fire777@bk.ru 




> Շարունակություն եմ ուզում


նախորօք ներողություն եմ խնդրում սխալների համար, ես գրում եմ աշխատանքիս ժամանակ առանց սևագրության, որի հետևանքում էլ տեղի են ունենում սխալները, նորից ներողություն. իսկ հիմա.....
Շարունակությունը

Հայկ, ահա այն տղայի անունը, ով կարողացավ տեղ գտնել Մարինեի կողքին, Մարինեի ու Արթուրի բաժանման ընթացքում, մինչև այդ Հայկն ու Մարինեն ընկերներ էին, բայց բաժանվել էին, բաժանվել էին, քանզի Մարինեն հասկացել էր, որ նրանք միմյանց համար չեն, սակայն այս ընթացքում, հայտնվեց մեկը, ով նեղացրեց Մարինեի, իսկ Մարինեն էլ չգտավ ավելի հարմար մարդ քան Հայկն էր, Հայկը եկավ, խոսեց ում հետ պետք էր, հարցը լուծված էր, իսկ հանդիպման ժամանակ այնպես կատարյալ պահեց իրեն Մարինեի հետ, որ Մարինեն կարծեց, որ Հայկը իրոք փոխվել է, ու նրա այն հարցին, թե կմինան նորից, պատասխանեց այո, նույնիսկ այդ գիշեր Մարինեն չկարողացավ քնել ու զգալով երջանկության և ցնծության պոռթկում, լաց եղավ, դա նրա առաջին երջանկության արցունքներն էին, ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ էր թվում, Հայկը իրոք սիրում էր նրան, ու պատրաստ էր բաժանումից հետո ներել նրան ու միանալ...
բայց...... հետո եկան մի շարք բարդությունններ, Մարինեն շատ լավ հասկացավ, որ առաջին հանդիպման ու հաշտության օրը Հայկը մի հիանալի դիմակ էր դրել, ուրիշ ոչինչ, նա մնացել էր նույն բռի տղան, որը չեր կարողանում իրեն ճիշտ կառավարել, նույնիսկ էլ ավելի դեպի վատն էր փոխվել, դարձել ավելի բռի էր դարձել, ու ևս մի գիծ էր ավելացել, դարձել էր հեգնող ու արհամարող, սովորել եր քեն պահել, ու կամաց-կամաց կարծես կամենում էր իր քենը հանել, իրեն հասցված վիրավորանքի համար, Մարինեն դա շատ լավ հասկացավ, ու նորից բաժանվեց նրանից, իսկ դա տեղի ունեցավ, ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, Արթուրից ծննդյան օրից մի քանի օր առաջ… Արթուրի բարեհամբյուրությունը կարծես փրկություն էր Մարինեի համար, կարծեց, որ ամեն ինչ հարթ կլինի, ժամանակը շատ լվ անցավ, Մարինեն ուղղակի հիացած նայում էր Արթուրից, փորձում գտնել նրա աչքերում իր հարցերի պատասխանները, ներկա էին նաև Արթուրի երկու ընկերները, որոնց մինչև այդ Մարինեն չէր տեսել:
Երեկույթը արդեն մոտենում էր ավարտին, տնեցիները համոզեցին Արթուրին նվագել ակարդիոնի վրա, երկար- բարակ համոզելուց հետո համաձայնեց, մինչև այդ Մարինեն ծածուկ  կասկածում էր, որ Արթուրը խաբել է նրան, ու ոչ մի գործիքի վրա էլ չի նվագում, բայց այն ինչ տեսավ նրան հասկացրեց, որ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է ասել: Կարծես պատահմամբ Արթուրի մայրիկը նստեց Մարինեի կողքին ու կամացուկ ասաց "Գիտես, բանակ գնալուց հետո սա առաջին անգամն է, որ ակարդիոնը ձեռքն է վերցնում, ու ապրի չի մոռացել", այո չեր մոռացել, և շատ լավ էր նվագում…
ՎԵՐՋ, երեկույթը ավարտվեց, Արթուրը Մարինեի տաքսիով տարավ տուն ճանապարհին, կարծես լիովին փոխվեց, խոսակցությունը սկսեց հենց Արթուրը "Այս երկու տղաներին տեսա՞ր, դու նրանց առաջին անգամն ես տեսնում, իսկ նրանք քեզ շատ լավ են ճանաչում", Մարինեն լռում էր, նույնիսկ չգիտեր ինչ անել, բռնվել էր փոքրիկ գողի նման, ու սիրտը թփրտում էր, նա չէր կարողանում բառեր գտնել, նաև չէր էլ մտածում արդարանալու մասին, նա շատ լավ գիտեր, որ Արթուրի մոտ արդարանալը զուր ծախսված ժամանակ է ու ջանքեր... Արթուրը սիրո բառեր չասեց, բայց նրա պահելաձևը, ձայնը դա էր ասում, կարծես ափսոսանքով էր նշում այն փաստը, որ ամեն ինչ գիտի: Հրաժեշտի ժամանակ համբուրեց Մարինեի թուշը, Մարինեն ամբողջ մարմնով ցնցվեց այդ համբույրից, չմտածեք, թե մինչև այդ նրան ոչ ոք չէր համբուրել, ու դա առաջինն էր, ոչ նա համբուրվել էր, ու շատ լավ գիտեր համբույրի համը, բայց սա մի ուրիշ երևույթ էր, մի իրողություն, որը տարօրինակ ու հաճելի էր, օգնող ու միևնույն ժամանակ շփոթեցնող, Արթուրը պահել ու գուրգուրել էր Մարինեին, որպես քրոջ, թույլ չէր տվել իրեն ոչ մի սխալ շարժում, ու հենց այս շարժումն էլ ստիպեց Մարինենին մտածել, որ իրոք այն ինչ-որ նշանակություն ունի:

Հետո նա նորից կորավ, երկար ժամանակ Մարինեն չէր համարձակվում զանգել Արթուրին, կարոտում էր, տանջվում, սիրտը ճմլվում էր, ամեն անգամ նրան հիշելուց, իսկ  Արթուրին նա հիշում էր ամբողջ օրվա ու գիշերվա ընթացքում, նույնիսկ երազում նա հանգիստ չուներ, ու միշտ տեսնում էր Արթուրին, ու երբ վերջապես համարձակվեց սմս ուղարկել նրան, քանզի խոսել անկարող էր, այսպիսի մի հաղորդագրություն ճեղքեց նրա սիրտը, "Ձեր հավաքած համարը գոյություն չունի"… Մարինեն կարկամել էր, նա չգիտեր ինչ մտածել, ինչպես վարվել, քանզի տուն զանգել, նա ոչ մի կերպ չէր համարձակվում.... Պատահեց և այսպիսի դեպք, զանգում էր ընկերուհուն, սովորականի նման հավաքեց համարը ու… լսեց շատ ծանոթ ձայն, բայց ոչ ընկերուհու ձայնը, դա Արթուրն էր… ՈՉ մի մտածեք, որ Արթուրը Մարինեի ընկերուհու տանն էր, ոչ, դա Մարինեն էր, որ ենթագիտակցորեն չզգալով հավաքել էր, շատ ծանոթ ու բաղձալի հեռախոսի համարը, սակայն նա ի վիճակի չէր զրուցել նրա հետ ու կամացուկ մի կարողացավ ասել "Ներեցեք սխալ եմ միացել" ու դրեց հեռախոսը........

Շարունակելի

----------


## Firegirl777

Մոտենում էր ամանորը, Մարինեն չէր դիմավորում այն սովորականի նման, չէր ուզում որ այն գար, անտրամադիր էր, տնեցիները նկատել էին այս փոփոխությունը, սակայն չէին հասկանում թե ինչի արդյունք է, արդեն ժամը 12-ն էր մոտենում, եկան բազմաթիվ շնորհավորող սմս-ներ, զանգեր, բայց բոլորն էլ Մարինեի սրտով չէին, նա միայն մի զանգի էր սպասում, և..... արդեն ժամը 1-ն էր, ահա և հնչեց բաղձալի զանգը, տան համարից էր զանգել, շնորհավորեց ամանորը, հարցրեց որպիսությունը, Մարինեն կարծես վերակենդանացլ էր, մինչև այդ տխուր ու ոչ մի բանի վրա ուշադրություն չդարձնող աղջնակը, հանկարծ կերպարանափոխվեց, դարձավ աշխույժ ու թռվռուն, ժպիտը ուրախ փայլով շողաց նրա դեմքին… Արթուրը պատմեց պատմություն, որ ինքը վատ վիճակի մեջ ընկել, ինչի արդունքում ձեռքի համարը հատուկ վառել է, որ իրեն չկարողանան գտնել ու տվեց իր նոր համարը, Մարինեն չգիտեր, ճիշտ է արդյոք խոսում Արթուրը, բայց սրտանց ուզում էր հավատալ:
Նորից լռեցին, լռեցին երկուսով, իսկ մի օր գիշերը ժամը 1-ին Մարինեն արթնացավ իր բջջային հեռախոսի ձայնից, սմս էր եկել Արթուրից, սմս-ում նա ասում էր, որ շատ կուզենար Մարինեի կողքին լինել բայց չի կարող, պատճառներ կան, որոնք նա ի վիճակի չէ հաղթահարել, իսկ Մարինեն միայն վախենում էր հերթական փորձից, վախենում էր, որ սա իրական չէ, որ այս ամենը միայն խաղ է, ու միայն սպասում էր, եկավ երկրորդ սմս-ը հաջորդ գիշերը, արդեն երրորդ գիշերը Մարինեն չկարողացավ քնել և միայն նրանից հետո, ինչ եկավ սմս-ը կարողացավ քնել, դա դարձել էր սովորական երևույթ, կյանքի ընթացքի անբաժանելի մաս...

----------


## BOBO

> արդեն ժամը 12-ն էր մոտենում, եկան բազմաթիվ շնորհավորող սմս-ներ, զանգեր, բայց բոլորն էլ Մարինեի սրտով չէին, նա միայն մի զանգի էր սպասում, և..... արդեն ժամը 1-ն էր, ահա և հնչեց բաղձալի զանգը


Էտ վախտ հեռախոսները չեն աշխատում: Ոնց սըմըսը ստացավ? :LOL:  էլ զանգի մասին չեմ ասում:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Էտ վախտ հեռախոսները չեն աշխատում: Ոնց սըմըսը ստացավ? էլ զանգի մասին չեմ ասում:


Պատկերացրու աշխատում էին, ու սմս-ներն էլ շատ լավ գալիս էին, իհարկե մի քանի համարներ կային, որոնք ոչ մի կերպ չէին ստանում, ոչ էլ ընդունում , բայց մնացածը լավ էլ ստանում էին...

----------


## Djavaxhq

ՈՒՍԱՆՈՂԸ



      Հայաստան  Վրաստան սահմանին է մոտենում մի դեղին 06: Ղեկին նստած  երիտասարդի աչքերը արտահայտում են մի անհուն  թախիծ: Թախծոտ աչքերով երիտասարդը Արամն է: 18 տարեկան է Արամը: Իր 18 գարուններում շատ բան է տեսել Արամը` Հայրը զոհվել է Ղարաբաղի ազատագրման պայքարում, մայրը` ուղեղի քաղցկեղից: Մտքի թռիչքով թռչում է դեպի ապագան, իր ապագան ինքն է կառուցելու, չնայած կոտրված սրտին, հավատով է լցված ապագայի հանդեպ:
     Արամին թողնենք իր մտորումների հետ տեղափոխվենք ոչ հեռու անցյալ:
1993 թվականն է. խրամատում պառկած երկու ընկերներ նայում են աստղերին` ծխախոտի ծուխը փչելով դեպի երկնքի անհունը: Երկուսն ել ընկել են հուշերի գիրկը. Ավետ, աչքդ լույս տղա ունեցար: Հետո կնոջ արցունքախառն աչքերը ու նորածին Արամի զարմացած հայացքը:
-Արամիս երկու տարի է չեմ տեսել, հիմա ինչքան մեծացած կլինի:
-Վահիկիս արդեն առնական տղամարդ է դարձել: Մերն ասում է փող էլ է աշխատում:
-Ազատագրենք մեր հողերը, ազերիին մի լավ դաս տանք  գնանաք ու մի լավ քեֆ կազմակերպենք,- հուզմունքով շշնջաց Ավետը:
-Մեր տղաներն էլ ընկերներ կդառնան, մեր նման իսկական ընկերներ:
      Այս երկու քառասուննանց այրերը երեխաների նման հուզվում էին, երբ խոսքը վերաբերում էր իրենց տղաներին: Ավետը Ջավախքից է անձա գյուղից, Արթուրը` Երեվանից, նրանք մարտի դաշտում են ծանոթացել, հետո ծանոթությունը վերածվել է ընկերության, բազում փորձությունների մեջ կոփված ընկերության: 
   Արթուրին գերի էին վերցրել. վարար անձրևի տակ վազում էր Ավետը հետևից հազիվ հազ գալիս էին հետները կռվող տղաներից երկուսը:
-Ավետ, ու՞ր ես վազում մենք նույնիսկ չգիտենք ուր են տարել Արթուրին:
  Ավետը գիտեր ուր էր վազում. ժամանակին իզուր չեին ասում գյուղի լավագույն որսորդն է: Կանգնեց մի պահ, բացատի մեջտեղում վրան էր խփած: 
-Վրանի մեջ է, ես կմտնեմ վրանի մեջ դուք կրակեցեք վրանի վերևի մասին ցած չկրակեք մեզ կխփեք, կրակեք ուղղակի, որ խուճապի մատնվեն հենց մտա վրան կկրակեք: 
     Ավետը սողալով մոտեցավ վրանին ու մտավ ներս` անակնկալի եկած թշնամին չհասկացավ էլ ինչ կատարվեց,  երբ հայտնվեցին գետնին, Արթուրին կապել էին աթոռին` ժամանակ չկար կապերն արձակելու հենց աթոռով էլ շալակեց Ավետը և վազեց դեպի ընկերները:  Կրակոցի ձայնը լսած ադրբեջանցիները վազեցին ձայնի ուղղությամբ Ավետը փախչում էր  Արթուրին շալակած ընկերները թիկունքն էին պահում մոտավորապես մի քնի կիլոմետր վազելուց հետո չորսով հանգիստ շհունչ քաշեցին թշնամուց պոկվել էին: Ճիշտ է նկատողություն ստացավ բայց հաղթողին չեն դատում ու ընկերոջն էլ փրկեց: Դրանից հետո ավելի մտերմացան ու ամեն օր միասին էին: Լեգենդ էին երկուսնն էլ բանակում, բոլորը նրանց էին օրինակ բերում ու հիանում նրանցով:
    Արամը Երեվանում տուն վարձեց, եթե փող ունես այստեղ ամեն ինչ կարող ես վարձել տուն, կին, ընկերնր: Նա ով մասնակցել է ընդունելության քննություններին կհասկանա Արամի հուզմունքը. Արամը ընդունվել է ՀՊՄՀ պատմության ֆակուլտետ ու հիմա մենակ նստած բուֆետում սուրճ է խմում ու աչքի պոչով նայում կողքի սեղանին նստած տղաներին որոնց տեսքից դատելով Երեվանցիներ են  հետաքրքիր է այս տղաները խոսելուց ինչու են բերանները  կողքի ծռում, ինքն էլ փորձեց ու ոչ մի հաճելի բան չտեսավ դրա մեջ: Երևի սրանք էլ են առաջի կուրսեցիներ: Արամի համար ամեն ինչ նոր էր միայն բուֆետում աշխատող տատիկի վրայից գալացող ճաշի հոտն էր հիշեցնում իր Հայաստան տատիկին մնացածը ամեն ինչ խորթ էր` տղաների երկարաքիթ կոշիկները, հետո իմացավ որ դրանք ծիծակ են կոչվում, աղջիկների կարմրելու չափ կարճ շրջազգեստները, իրար պաչպչող տղաները, մեկը մյուսին կյանք կոչող աղջիկները, այսքանը  միանգամից մարսել չեր կարող Արամը: Կողքի սեղանին մոտեցավ  մի  տեսքից քսանչորս-հինգ տարեկան չսափրված տղա ու բոլորը ոտքի կանգնեցին չէ թռան տեղերից ու իրար խանգարելով  բարևեցին հանցագործի տեսքով տղային: Հետո բոլորը դուրս գնացին մնացին նորեկն ու մի հոգի  շատ չանցած կամաց կամաց տղաներ  հավաքվեցին այդ սեղանի մոտ ու նորեկին փողեր տվեցին, բուֆետի դռնից վախեցած մեկը ներս նայեց մի կարճահասակ նիահր տղա էր մոտեցավ նրանց ու մեղավոր հայացքով նայեց հանցագործի տեսքով տղային: 
-Մոտս հազար դրամ կա, մնացածը հետո կբերեմ:
-	Հետո չկա մի ժամից քսան հազար բերես,- հրամայական տոնով ասաց հանցագործի տեսքով տղան ու  առանց այն էլ փոքրամարմինը ավելի կուչ եկավ ու ավելի վախեցած համայրա կիսաձայն շշնջաց.
-Պապայից ուզեցի ասեց վաղը, վաղը կտա կբերեմ.- ինքն էլ իր համարձակությունից զարմացած ասաց փոքրամարմինը ու ավելի կուչ եկավ  հանցագործի տեսքով  տղան ինչքան թափ կար բռունցքի մեջ ուղղեց դեպի նրան ու  ի  զարմանս փոքրամարմին տղայի ոչինչ էլ չպատահեց.  Արամը բռնել էր նրա բռունցքը,  բոլորը  զարմացած նայեցին անծանոթին. զարմացած նրա համարձակությունից.  հանցագործի տեսքով տղայի դեմքին հայտնվեց մի քմծիծաղ  հետո հոմերական մի քրքիջ պայթեց, որը միանգամից սառեց հանցագործի տեսքով տղայի գետին թրմփալուն պես : Արամը ուժեղ տղա էր և նրա մի հարվածն էլ էր հերիք,  ուսից գրկելով փոքրամարմին տղային Արամը դուրս եկավ բուֆետից: 
-Ինչու՞ էիր փող տալիս դրանց: 
-Վզիս դրել են, ամեն ամիս մուծվում եմ:
Արամը զարմացած նայեց տղայի վզին հետո հասկացավ, թե ինչ էր ուզում ասել այդ փոքրամարմին տղան:
-Անունս Արամ է:
-Վահե, բայց իզուր մեջ ընկար հետևիցդ են ընկնելու:
Այդ պահին մի նիհար, բոյով, մեջքը կորացրաց մի տղա մոտեցավ նրանց ու  բերանը տարորինակ ծռելով ասաց.
-Ապե ժամը երերեքին լինես դիմացի այգում:
ՈՒ պատասխանի չսպասելով գնաց:
-Բա հիմա ինչ ենք անելու:
 Արամը քմծիծաղով նայեց ժամացույցին. ժամը տասնմեկն էր հետո գրպանից հանեց  քսան հազար  տվեց Վահեին.
-Եթե որոշես չտալ  ժամը երեքին արի այգի:
Ու պատասխանի չսպասելով քայլերն ուղղեց դեպի Հանրապետության Հրապարակ 
      շարունակելի

----------


## Djavaxhq

Շարունակություն

Արամի սիրած սրճարանը Հանրապետության Հրապարակին հարակից Կանաչ Կաֆեն էր, ուր նա միշտ ազատ ժամերին գնում էր սուրճ խմելու: Սրճարանը համարյա դատարկ էր. նրանից մի սեղան հեռու նստել էին երկու աղջիկներ եւ մի ծերունի անկյունի սեղանին նստած սուրճ էր խմում: Աղջիկներին թվաց թե սիրունատես տղան իրենց է նայում սեւեռուն ու սկսեցին նրան հայացքով ուտել: բայց Արամը նրանց չեր նայում նա ուղղակի ընկել էր մտորումների գիրկը, հանկարծ աղջիկներից մեկը ջղային ձայնով ասաց.
-Ի՞նչ ես վրես նաստռոյկա եղել: Չլինի՞ դուրդ եկա;
Արամը զարմացած նայեց աղջկան, որը լվացքի մեքենայի նման ծամոնն էր պտտեցնում բերանում:
-Հա, դու: Ընենց էլ անմեղ տեսք ընդունեցիր,-շարունակեց աղջիկն ու արհամարհական տեսքով շրջվեց դեպի ընկերուհին:
   Այդ պահին երկու տղա մոտեցան աղջիկներին մի քիչ խոսելուց հետո մոտեցան Արամին:
-Ապե աղջիկներին խի՞ ես նեղացրել,- ու նստան նրա սեղանի կողքի աթոռներին:
-Ես նրանց ոչ մի բան չեմ ասել: Չեմ ճանաչում, ինչու պետք է ինչ որ բան ասեի:
-Չես ասե, բայց նայել ես:
-Ես մտքերի մեջ էի ընկել ու նրանց չէի նայում, կներեք, եթե վիրավորել եմ:
-Լավ ախպերս, ջոկինք,  երեւում է ինչ որ խնդիր ունես, ինչով օգնենք:
-Չե, շնորհակալություն, բան չկա:
    Արդեն մոտենում էր ժամը երեքին ու Արամը նրանց հաջողություն ասելով քայլերն ուղղեց դեպի այգի: Այգի չհասած մոտեցավ Վահեն ու լուռ նրան մեկնեց քսան հազարը: Արամը անձայն վերցրեց ու մոտեցան արդեն այգում հավաքված տղաներին: Քսանից ավել տղաներ, որոնց մեջտեղում կանգնած էր հանցագործի տեսքով տղան, զարմացած նայեցին Արամին: Արամը բարեւեց նրանց, հանցագործի տեսքով տղան անսպասելի մեջքի կողմից գոտու տակից հանեց ատրճանակը ու պահեց Արամի գլխին:
-Արա, կարող է դու առյուծի սիրտ ես կուլ տվել, կգյուլլեմ:
-Դե կրակիր ում ես սպասում:
   Բոլորին զարմացրեց հատկապես Արամի դեմքի անդարբերությունը, ասես երեխաներ են եւ հրացան հրացան են խաղում, ու այս տղան չի գիտակցում որ այդ ատրճանակը իրական է: Հանցագործի տեսքով տղան ատրճանակը պահեց ու ձեռք մեկնելով Արամին ասաց.
-Ախպերս երեւում է դուխով տղա ես, անցած լինի,  ես գռեխ չունեմ քո հանդեպ, արի հաշտվենք:
   Արամը սեղմեց իրեն մեկնած ձեռքը:
-Մհեր:
-Արամ:
   Նրանք այդ պահին չեին էլ պատկերացնում, թե ինչքն մտերիմ ընկերներ էին դառնալու հետո եւ ինչ դժվարություներ էին հաղթահարելու միասին:
   Հանկարծ Արամը ասես շանթահարվեց, այնպիսի տեսք ընդունեց կարծես ուրվական էր տեսել: 
-Հը ախպերս, հո չսիրահարվեցիր, ծանոթացի մեր Քիսոն է:
Մհերը Արամին ծանոթացնում էր նրանց մոտեցած երկու աղջիկների, ինչն էր Արամին այդպես ցնցել: 
  Ամբողջ գյուղն էր խոսում երեխաների` Արամի ու Սյուզաննայի սիրո մասին: նրանք արդեն հինգ տարի է ինչ սիրում էին իրար ու դա լինելով հազվագյուտ երեւույթ քննադատվում էր ամբողջ գյուղի կողմից, դեմ էին աղջիկների ծնողները միայն ադաթի պատճառով, իսկ ընդհանրապես Արամին հավանում էին, բայց նրանք կարողացան դիմակայել ծնողների արգելքին, բայց այն ինչ չկարողացան անել մարդիկ արեց բնությունը: Մի օր արամը ինչպես միշտ սպասում էր սիրելիին նրա պատուհանի դիմաց կանգնած, ձյան խոշոր փաթիլները իջնում էին հանդարտ կուտակվելով ու ամեն ինչ ծածկում իրենց անաղարտ սպիտակ ծածկոցով: Սյուզաննան նոր էր լվացել մազերը, բայց Արամին տեսնելով չդիմացավ ու թաց մազերով դուրս եկավ: Արամը գրկեց նրա նրբիկ իրանը ու համբուրելով թաց մազերը փորձեց նրան տուն ուղարկել,  բայց երկուսն էլ անկարող էին բաժանվել:
-Լավ գնում եմ մի բարկացիր: 
-Հա, գնա:
Բայց այսպես մոտ մի կես ժամ նրանք բաժանվում էին եւ միայն այն ժամանակ երբ Սյուզաննան զգաց որ մրսում է գնաց տուն: Հաջորդ օրը նա ուժեղ ջերմություն ուներ եւ… 
   Թաղում էին մինինգիտից մահացած Սյուզաննային, միայն մոր շնորհիվ Արամը չգժվեց: Մայրը մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան էր:
   Արամի կայծակնահար լինելու պատճառը Քրիստինեյի բացարձակ նմանությունն էր Սյուզաննային: 
  Աղջիկների գնալուց հետո Արամը Մհերին հարցրեց.
-Ո՞վ էր այդ աղջիկը:
-Չէ, Ախպերս դու երեւի սիրահարվեցիր: Հա եթե դուրդ եկավ կարամ քեզ պաս տալ, հիմա իմ հետ է բայց արդեն հոգնել եմ, ընենց որ չամաչես:

Շարունակելի…

----------


## Djavaxhq

Շարունակություն
Արամի նոր շրջապատը շատ տարօրինակ  կազմ ուներ` բոլորն էլ տարված էին գողական գաղափարներով: Երբ հավաքվում էին Համալսարանի բուֆետում այնտեղ նստած բոլոր աղջիկները կամ հիացմունքով կամ զզվանքով նրանց էին նայում: Օր չէր լինում որ անիմաստ կռիվների մեջ չընկնեին: Արամը, որ եւ խելացի էր, եւ ֆիզիկապես շատ ուժեղ, շատ շուտ կարողացավ շահել շրջապատի համակրանքը, նա նոյեմբերին  արդեն  ճանաչված հեղինակություն էր ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ, բայց նա ոչ մի անգամ կռիվ չէր բացել, բոլոր կռիվները որ նա մասնակցում էր  կամ ընկերներն էին սկսել, կամ պաշտպանել էր որեւէ թույլի: Այս կյանքը Արամին դուր չէր գալիս, նա իր ընկերներին կարողացավ ետ պահել այդ կռիվներից ու ռազբորկաներից եւ սկսեցին միասին զբաղվել բիզնեսով:
  Արամի հարաբերությունները Քրիստինեի հետ օրեցօր ավելի էին ջերմանում, ճիշտ է Քրիստինեի համար Արամը ըդամենի մի նոր տղա էր, բայց նա աստիճանաբար զգում էր, որ այս տղան ի տարբերություն միյուսների իր հետ քնելու համար չի շփվում հետը եւ դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չի ասել, որ սիրում է իրեն ու ավելի զարմանալի է, որ Արամը նրա սեկսով զբաղվելու առաջարկը մերժեց: Քրիստինեն ցնցված էր, եւ զգում էր, որ սկսում է սիրահարվել:
 Զբոսայգու ծառերը արդեն տերեւաթափ էին եղել, միայն մի տերեւ համառորեն դիմադրում էր քամու հալածանքներին: Քամին կատաղած տերեւի համառությունից ուժ հավաքեց ու հարձակվեց տերեւի վրա, տերեւը մի վերջին անիմստ ջիգ  գործադրեց ու պոկվելով մայր ծառից պտտվեց օդի մեջ ու հանդարտ իջավ գետնին: Այս տեսարանին նայում էին ծառի տակ նստարանին նստած զույգերը:
-Նայիր տերեւը ոնց է պայքարում կյանքի համար:
-Արամ ես քո համար ինչ եմ նշանակում:
-իտես, մենք մարդիկս չենք կարողանում գնահատել այն ինչ ունենք: Միայն կորցնելուց հետո ենք գնահատում:
-Այսինքն ինչ ես առաջարկում, ուզում ես ինձ կորցնել, նոր գնահատես:
-Քրիստինե, ես քեզ ասել եմ, որ ինձ հաճելի է քո հետ շփվելը, միայն այսքանը: Դու փոխվիր դարձիր այնպիսին ինչպիսին, որ էս, ես համոզված եմ որ դու այնպիսին չես ինչպիսին ցույց ես տալիս, դու անբարոյակն չես: Այ դրանից հետո ես կասեմ, թե դու իմ համար ինչ ես նշանակում: Բայց ես քեզ չեմ ստիպում` ապրիր այնպես ինչպես ուզում ես;
-Տարօրինակ տղա ես: Շատերն  են երազում ինձ կպցնել, բայց քեզանից վախենալով չեն համարձակվում:   
-Իսկ դու: Դու ուզում ես, որ քեզ կպցնեն:
-Ինձ համար նշանակություն չունի, ես զզվում եմ բոլոր տղաներից:- Քրիստինեն փաթաթվեց Արամին, գլուխը դրեց ուսին ու սրտաճմլիկ լացեց:
-Լավ գնանք իմ տուն այնտեղ կզրուցենք:
Արդեն գիշեր էր, Արամն ու Քրիստինեն պառկել էին իրար կողք, Քրիստինեն գլուխը դրել էր Արամի կրծքին ու նրա շնչառության հետ բարձրանում իջնում էր:
-Դե պատմիր, ինձ վստահում ես չէ՞:
-Երեք տարի առաջ, մեր գյուղ հանգստանալու էին եկել երեք տղաներ: Տղաներից մեկը, անունը Վահիկ էր, սիրահարվել էր ինձ, ես այդ ժամանակ 18 տարեկան էի, ամեն օր մեր տուն ծաղիկներ էր ուղարկում, եւ նման ռոմանտիկ քայլերով ուզում էր գրավել սիրտս, բայց ես նրանց մասին լսել էի, որ հանցագործներ էին եւ վախենում էի նրանից, ու միշտ մերժում էի: Բացի այդ ինձ դուր չէր գալիս, որպես տղամարդ: Մի օր ծնողներս եկել  էին Երեւան մեր բարեկամներին այցելելու, ես ու տատիս մենակ էինք տանը, ուշ գիշերը թակեցին մեր դուռը: Տատիս մտածելով, որ մերոնք են վերադարձել, բացեց դուռը ու երեք նորեկները ներխուժեցին ներս: Տատիս գլխին խփելով նրան ուշագնաց արին , հետո Վահիկը մոտեցավ ինձ, ես գիշերանոցով էի ու սարսափից լեզուս կապ էր ընկել, նա գրկեց ինձ, պատռեց գիշերանոցս.
-Ես, ինչ շատ եմ ուզում, միշտ տիրանում եմ, դու հիմա իմը կլինես:
Հետո ես ոչինչ չեմ հիշում, ուշագնաց էի եղել. ուշքի եկա արդեն կին դարցած, ես տեսա գլխավերեւս կանգնած երեք լպրիշ դեմքեր` նրանք հերթով քնել էին իմ հետ: Հետո Վահիկը վերցրեց մեր ոսկեղենը եւ փողերը ու գանցին: Նորից ուշագնաց եղա, ուշքի եկա հիվանդանոցում: Հայրս թույլ մարդ էր, թեւ բողոքեց ոստիկանություն, բայց դե ինքդ էլ գիտես ինչ արդյունք, դրանից հետո գյուղում մնալն այլեւս անհնար էր, բոլորը ինձ նայում էին այլմոլորակային տեսնողի պես, ես լավ է, որ ավարտել էի դպրոցը եւ ընդունվեցի պոլիտեխնիկ: Հետո սկսվեց տղաների հարձակումը, ես սկսեցի ատել բոլոր տղաներին, առաջին տղան էիր, որ իմ հետ շփվում էր ոչ հետս քնելու համար:
   Թեեւ մթության մեջ Արամը չէր տեսնում Քրիստինեյի դեմքը, բայց զգում էր, թե ինչպես են արցունքները հոսում նրա աչքերից: Արամը գրկեց նրա գլուխը ու համբյուրեց նրա տաքուկ շուրթերը, Արամին թվաց թե Սյուզաննան է իր գրկում, ու շշնջաց. «ես քեզ սիրում եմ»:
   Արամը իր ընկերներից ամենաշատը սիրում էր Վահիկին, որին փոքրամարմին լինելու համար, «Ճուտ» էին ասում: Նրա ընկերները, համարյա բոլորը մեքենա ունեին: Որոշեցին մի քանիսը վաճառեն իրենց մեքենաները եւ խանութ բացել: ործը թափով առաջ էր գնում եւ շուտով արդեն երեք խանութ ունեին: Արամն ի ծնե առաջնորդ էր եւ նրանց այդ բանդան ղեկավարում էր նա, բայց նրանք տարբերվում էին մյուս հանցագործ խմբավորումներից: Սկզբունք ունեին թույլին չնեղացնել, հարգանք մեծերի նկատմամբ եւ իրար շատ սրտացավ էին վերաբերվում, ջերմ ընկերներ էին: Նրանց ընկերության հոգին Լենինականցի Վարդանն էր, առանց նրա կատակների օրը շատ տխուր էր նացնում: Երբ Վարդանի մոտ, մեկը դժգոհում էր Երկրից, նա նեղացած ասում էր.
-Ապրում ենք էլի, Երկիր է էլի,-ու ողջ օրը տրամադրությունը ընկնում էր: 
Բայց արդեն ժամանակն էր մեծ գործերով զբաղվելու եւ Արամը որոշել էր նավթի ներկրումով զբաղվել: Առաջին բենզալցակայանը մեծ եկամուտներ բերեց: Եվ նրանք բացեցին երկրորդը: Քրիստինեն այն օրվանից հետո տեղափոխվեց Արամի բնակարան: Բոլորը ապրում էին երջանիկ: մնում էր երկնքից երեք խնձոր ընկներ ու…
   Բայց չէ, նավթային բիզնեսի մենաշնորհը շատերն էին ուզում վերցնել իրենց ձեռքը,  եւ չէին թողնի, որ ինչ որ ուսանող փսլնքոտներ դա անեին: Ու սկսվեց կռիվ-կռիվը: Արամենք արդեն ունեին մի քանի լուրջ հակառակորդներ եւ բախումները ամենօրյա էին դարձել: Նրանց հիմնական հակառակորդը Դավիթն էր, որի տղան, մի հաբռգած տղա ինչպես սովորաբար լինում են հայրիկի փողերով թռնողները, սովորում էր մանկավարժականում: Մհերը նրան լավ ծեծել էր եւ պայմանավորվել էին ռազբորկա անելու համար հանդիպել քաղաքից դուրս` Մասիվի գերեզմանոցում: 
   Նրանք բարում նստած գարեջուր էին խմում, եւ սպասում, որ գնան պայմանավորված «ռազբորկային», երբ կողքի սեղանից շամպայնի խցանը թռավ ու կպավ Մհերի դեմքին: Բոլորը հասկացան, որ դիտավորյալ արեցին: Պատճառը նորից բիզնեսն էր: Կողքի սեղանին նավթի առեւտրով զբաղվող խոշոր նավթատերեր էին, որոնք ճանաչել էին Արամին: Արամը մոտեցավ կողքի սեղանին.
-Չե՞ս ուզում ներողություն խնդրել:
-Ներողությու՞ն,- Ու արհամարհական մի ծիծաղ պայթեց սեղանի շուրջ:
Արամը վերցրեց նոր բացված շամպայնի շիշը եւ ջարդեց նրանցից մեկի գլխին, ոչ ոք չէր սպասում եւ մի պահ քար լռություն տիրեց: Արնաթաթախ  զոհը, որը եզի տեսք ուներ, հայհոյեց Արամին.
-Ես քո մերը:
Սեղանի կողքին նստածներից մեկը, որը նրանց գլխավորն էր երեւում ոտքով խփեց «եզին»:
-Կներես ախպերս, պատահական եղավ:
-Անպայման պետք էր արյուն թափվեր:
-Չէ, ուղղակի լակել է: Ես նրան կպատժեմ:
Արամը ձեռքի շշի ջարդած կտորը  կոխեց եզի տեսքովի աչքը: 
-Ավելի լավ է ես պատժեմ ինձ մեր հայհոյողին:
Արամենք բոլորով դուրս եկան բարից:
-Մհեր դուք գնացեք ես կգամ:
Արամը գիտեր, թե Դավիթենք որտեղից էին գալու, եւ ուզում էր ճշտել նրանց թիվը եւ մտադրությունները, բացի այդ նրանց մեջ ուներ իրեն տեղեկություն բերող, որին եւ ուզում էր տեսնել:
   Եզի տեսքովին գետնից բարձրացրեց նրանց գլխավորը, ձեռքով փորձում էր պահել այրունը. նրա աչքերից կրակ էր ցայտում, բայց նա շատ լավ էր հասկանում, որ Արամին հիմա չի կարա հաղթել, պետք է դիմել խորամանկության.
-Ես քո վրեժը կլուծեմ, ախպերս:
   Արդեն մութ էր, երբ հասան գերեզմանոց, ճուտը վախից դողում էր, չնայած ուզում էր ցույց չտալ, որ վախենում է:
-Արամն ինչ եղավ.- Վահիկը միայն Արամի հետ էր իրեն ապահով զգում, ու կարծես թե սիրտը ինչ որ վատ բան էր նախազգում:
Արամը հանգիստ գնում էր` հետեւելով Դավիթենց մեքենաներին, բայց նա չգիտեր, որ վտանգը գալու է ոչ թե Դավիթից: Բարից նրանց դուրս գալուց հետո, հենց նոր ընդհարմանը մասնակիցները նստեցին մեքենաները ու հետեւեցին Արամի ընկերների մեքենաներին, նրանք նույնիսկ չնկատեցին, որ Արամը նրանց հետ չէ ու երբ Մհերենք երեզմանոցի մոտ կանգնած սպասում էին Արամին հանկարծակի նրանց վրա կրակեցին հինգ ինքնաձիգից; Արամը, որ արդեն հասնում էր ընկերներին անականկալի եկավ արագացնելով մեքենայի ընթացքը տեսավ հեռացող ջիպեր, նա դուրս թռավ մեքենայից ու վազեց դեպքի վայր;
   Երբ Դավիթենք հասան պայմանավորված տեղը, ականատես եղան մի սարսափելի տեսարանի` Արամը գրկել էր Վահիկի արնաթաթախ մարմինը նայում էր երկինք ու գոռում «Ոչ’», նրանց շուրջբոլորը ընկած էին մնացածները:
շարունակելի

----------


## Մանոն

> ՈՒՍԱՆՈՂԸ


Հարգելի Djavaxhq, Ձեր գրվածքը մի շնչով է կարդացվում, շարադրանքը սահուն է ու գեղեցիկ: Կարծում եմ այն կարելի է ընդունել որպես առանձին`մեկ հեղինակի ստեղծագործություն, որին չարժե, որ միջամտեն ակումբի մյուս ստեղծագործողները: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում ժողովուրդ, չխնդրենք մոդերատորներին  Djavaxhq-ի «Ուսանող»-ը առանձնացնել  և տեղադրել «Ստեղծագործողի անկյուն» թեմայում: Եթե իհարկե հեղինակն ինքը դա կուզենար: 
Ինչ էլ որ լինի, այն ինձ շատ դուր եկավ ու հետքաքրքրությամբ կհետևեմ գործողությունների հետագա զարգացմանը` ուր էլ որ այն լինի: Կեցցես Djavaxhq ջան:

----------


## Firegirl777

Լարված վիճակում է պահում, ու ստիպում պահանջել շարունակությունը....
Սպասում եմ...................

----------


## Djavaxhq

Շարունակություն
Քրիստինեի ու Արամի համատեղ ապրելը դուր չեր գալիս Արամի ընկերներին, նրանք փորձում էին Արամին համոզել հրաժարվել նրանից, թեեւ նրանք էլ էին տեսնում, թե ինչպես է փոխվել Քրիստինեն: Հատկապես դեմ էր Մհերը, որին տանջում էր խղղճի խայթը` չէ որ նա քնել էր Քիսոյի հետ, ու անհարմար էր զգում նայել Արամի աչքերին: Արամը նրա հետ զրուցեց եւ բացատրեց, որ իրեն անհրաժեշտ է Քրիստինեն եւ թող նա իրեն ինչ որ բանում մեղավոր չզգա: Քրիստինեն տեսնում էր այս ամենը եւ նա Արամին առաջարկեց բաժանվել.
-Արամ ես քեզ ոչ մի բանում չեմ պարտավորեցնում, դու իմ միակ սերն ես, բայց եթե իմ հետ երջանիկ չես դու ազատ ես ու պարտավորություն չունես:
Արամը ի պատասխան գրկեց նրան ու համբուրեց: 
  Քրիստինեն վարակվել էր ինչ որ սեռական հիվանդությամբ եւ այդ օրը նա ստացել էր վերջնական անալիզները ուր ասվում էր, որ  նա բուժվել է լիովին: Քրիստինեն ուրախացած մտավ տուն պատրաստեց Արամի սիրած ուտեստը` թփով տոլմա, եւ հեռուստացույց նայելով սպասում էր Արամի վերադարձին, որ նրան հայտնի ուրախալի նորությունը: Իրենց համատեղ ապրելու ընթացքում այդ հիվանդության պատճառով նրանք սեքսով չէին զբաղվել: Հեռուստացույցով մի աղջիկ դուրեկան ձայնով հայտարարում էր օրվա նորությունները:
«Հենց նոր տեղեկացանք, որ Մասիվի գերեզմանոցում հանցագործ խմբավորումների միջեւ տեղի է ունեցել բախում, որի պատճառով մահացել են 20-ից 27 տարեկան 14 երիտասարդներ, հանցագործ խմբավորման ղեկավար Արամ Մինասյանը, որը միակ ողջ մնացած դեպքի ականատեսն է, գտնվում է հոգեկան ծանր վիճակում եւ չի կարող պարզաբանումներ տալ: Հարուցվել է քրեական գործ» :
  Արամը չճանաչեց նույնիսկ իրեն այցելած Քրիստինեին, նրան անվանում էր Սյուզաննա, բժիշկը Քրիստինեին ասաց, որ հնարավոր է հիշողությունը վերականգնվի, բայց հավանականությունը շատ քիչ է, իսկ ընդհանրապես նա անվտանգ է հասարակության համար եւ նրան դուրս են գրում հիվանդանոցից:
-Անասուններ, ինձ միայն Արամի արյունն էր պետք: 
-Շեֆ, հիմա կսպանենք, ինչ տարբերություն:
-Տարբերությունն էն է, որ հիմա սպանենք ոստիկանությանը կգցենք մեր հետքի վա, թող այդ գործով Դավիթին դատեն,-հետո լպիրշ ծիծաղելով ասաց,- բայց փաստորեն երկուսից էլ պրծանք:
Ինչպես հասկացաք սրանք մեր բարի ծանոթներն էին, որոնց փոխարեն կատարված հանցագործության համար դատեցին Դավիթին; Շեֆին մոտեցավ մի երիտասարդ ու ինչ որ բան շշնջաց նրա ականջին:
-Հա, հա, հա, ասում էս խելքը գցել է: Բայց կարող է ձեւ է բռնել:
-Չէ, բժիշկը մեր մարդն է, նույնիսկ կնոջը չի ճանաչել:
-Լավ է, լավ: Լսում էս Լյով, կարանք էլ չսպանենք:
Քրիստինեի տրամադրությունը շատ էր ընկած, նա պատահական գտել էր այն երեքի նկարները, եթե Արամի հոգեկան վիճակը նորմալ լիներ նա կթաքցներ, համոզված լինելով, որ Արամը վրեժ կլուծեր, բայց հիմա վտանգ չկար, Արամը նմանվել էր երեխայի: Արամը վերցրեց սեղանին դրված նկարը ու գժված պտտվեց դեպի Քրիստինեն.
-Ովքեր են սրանք:
-Մեջտեղինը Վահիկն է, աջ կողքին Լյովիկը, ձախ կողքինը Ավոն:
-Քեզ բռնաբարողները՞:
-Արամ հիշողությունդ վերականգնվե՞ց.- Քրիստինեն ուրախացած փաթաթվեց Արամին:
-Փաստորեն մեր թշնամիներն ընդհանուր են:
  Նկարի մեջ բարի ընդհարման մասնակիցներն էին,մեջտեղինը` Շեֆն էր` Վահիկը,Լյովիկը եզի տեսքովն էր, Ավոին չէր տեսել Արամը: Իրականում Արամը լրիվ առողջ էր եւ հիվանդանոցում գտնվելու ընթացքում նրանցից վրեժ լուծել ծրագիր էր կազմել: Նա շատ լավ ահսկանում էր, որ իր ծրագրի իրականացման միակ գրավականը ողջ մնալն է, իսկ ինքը ողջ կմնա, եթե վտանգ չներկայացնի իրենից, ու նա ձեւացրեց, իբր թե հիշողությունը  կորցրել է եւ գտնվում է հոգեկան ծանր վիճակում: Քրիստինեից թաքցնելու պատճառը նրան չվստահելը չէր, նա վախենում էր, որ կարող են իրեն հետեւել: 
-Արամ արի գնանք Հայաստանից, վաճառենք եղած չեղածը ու գնանաք մի ապահով երկիր:
-Կվաճառենք, բայց չենք գնա: Մենք վրեժ ունենք լուծելու:
-Արամ վախենում եմ քո համար:
-Մենք միասին կլուծենք մեր վրեժ, անպայաման:
  Արամը իր խանութներն ու բենզալացակայանները Քրիստինեի միջոցով վաճառեց, բոլորին թվում էր, թե Քրիստինեն ինքնագլուխ է այդ ամենը վաճառում որովհետեւ շատ էժան վաճառեց: Իրականում դա մտնում էր Արամի ծրագրի մեջ: 
 Ժամանակն էր արդեն գործելու: Արամը իր մարդկանց ուներ, որոնց նա վստահում էր բացի այդ բավականին շատ փող ուներ եւ նա սկսեց իրականացնել իր ծարագիրը:
շարունակելի

Չէի ուզենա տեղափոխեին քանի, որ այս պատմությունը գրելու միտքը առաջացավ հենց այս թեմայի շրջանակում եւ ես կուզեի մնար այստեղ, կուզէի լսել նաեւ քննադատություններ քանի որ սա իմ առաջի փորձն է լայնածավալ ստեղծագործության, ճիշտ է թերություններ ես շատ եմ նկատել, բայց դա այն պատճառով որ ես շտապում եմ ավարտել, ճիշտն ասած ես էլ չգիտեմ վերջն ինչ է լինելու  ու իմ համար էլ է հետաքրքիր…

----------


## Djavaxhq

Շարունակություն
Խանջյան փողոցով դանդաղ ընթանում էր մի Գռանդ Շիռոկի մեքենա, նրա կողքով համընթաց մի աղջիկ վարում էր իր մեքենան, Գռանդ Շիռոկիի վարորդին թվաց թե աղջիկը ուզում է իրեն բան ասի եւ իջեցրեց կողապակին.
-Հը քուրո, չեթա՞նք սաունա լողնալու:
-Կողքդ նայի հետո,- քմծիծքղով պատասխանեց«քուրոն»:
 Շիռոկիի վարորդը նայեց կողքը ու այդ պահին մյուս  կողքով ընթացող մեքենայի վարորդը, շիռոկիի մեջ գցեց մի գռանադ ու աղջկա հետ արագ փախան:
Շիռոկիի վարորդը Լյովիկն էր, իսկ Աղջիկն ու տղան` Արամն ու Քրիստինեն:
Առաջի զոհը պատրաստ էր, Երեւանում մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացավ: Բոլորը քաղաքը համեմատում էին Չիկագոի հետ; Վերջին մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում երկու տասնյակից ավելին երիտասարդներ էին սպանվել, ոստիկանությունը նույնպես հասկանում էր, որ այս ամենը մեկը մյուսի շարունակությունն է եւ դեռ ավարտված չի ու անկարողությունից կատաղել էին: Կատաղած էր նաեւ Վահիկը: Նա կազմակերպեց Լյովիկի ճոխ թաղումը, նրա շիրմաթմբի վրա երդվեց անպայման լուծել վրեժը, բայց հոգու խորքում սարսափած էր: Հասկանում էր, որ ունի մի ամենազոր ու պրոֆեսիոնալ թշնամի, որին ինքը չի ճանաչում, բայց նա իրեն լավ գիտի ու երեւի հերթական զոհը ինքն է: Մարդկային բնավորությունն այնպիսին է, որ երբ ինչ որ երեւույթ չի կարողանում բացատրել, այն վերագրում է գերբնական ուժի, եւ սկսում վախենալ ու ստեղծել նրա գերբնական, իդեալական կերպարը: Վահիկի մտքով Արամը ընդհանրապես չանցավ, նա նրան համարում էր արդեն մեռած, բայց ոստիկանությունը ավելի խորաթափանց էր եւ եկան Արամին հարցաքննության: Բայց հանդիպեցին մի հոգեպես կոտրված մարդու, որը նույնիսկ չգիտեր թե ով է Լյովիկը:
   Արամը պատրաստվում էր հաջորդ հաշվեհարդարին: Ըստ նրա ծրագրի հաջորդը Ավոն էր: Նա ծրագրել էր Վահիկին սպանել վերջում: Իմանալով Ավոի կնամոլ բնավորության մասին, որոշեց օգտագործել նրա թուլությունը: Ավոն սովորություն ուներ գիշերները անցկացնել Գետառ անունը կրող սաունայում, նա հավանաբար այդ օբեկտի տերն էր եւ այնտեղ ամեն օր մի նոր «ծիտիկ» էր բերել տալիս: տնելուվ նրան ծիտիկ մատուցողներին, Արամի մարդկանցից մեկը նրան մատնացույց արեց Քրիստինեին: Խայծը կուլ տվեցին: Քրիստինեն շատ գեղեցիկ էր, հատկապես Արամին հանդիպելուց հետո նա առավել ուշադրությամբ էր հետեւում անձնական հիգենային եւ անճանաչելիորեն փոխվել էր: Երեկոյան, երբ Քրիստինեն գնաց պայմանավորված տեղը Արամը ընկել էր կոմայի մեջ, նա չդիմացավ եւ փողոցից մի պատահական մարմնավաճառի վերցնելով գնաց Գետառ: Մարմնավաճառին երեւի տարօրինակ դեպքերը այլեւս չէին զարմացնում, դրա համար նա Արամի արարքից չզարմացավ, երբ իր գգվանքին զզվանքով պատասխանեց, որ տրամադրություն չունի ավելի լավ է ուղղակի զրուցեն: Երեւի աղջիկը նույնպես հոգնել էր իր աշխատանքից, բացի այդ Արամը նրան լավ վարձադրել էր եւ նա շուտով հանգիստ քնեց բազմոցի վրա: Արամը լարված սպասում էր աղմուկի:
  Քրիստինեն ոչ թե վախենում էր այլ զզվում էր Ավոյից եւ նա հազիվ էր կարողանում ձեւացնել թե իբր «ծիտիկ» է: Ավոն չէր էլ կարող հիշել Քրիստինեին, ոչ թե նրա համար որ Քրիստինեն բավականին փոխվել էր այլ որովհետեւ նրա գլխին մի քանի տարի առաջ կրակել էին եւ նա գտնվում էր անասնային վիճակում: Երբ սենյակում մնացին մենակ, Ավոն հարձակվեց Քրիստինեի վրա, բայց Քրիստինեն կարողացավ ճարպկորեն պոկվել նրանից եւ նրան առաջարկեց խմել իրենց հանդիպման կենացը.
-Ինչ ունես շտապելու, երկար գիշերը առջեւում է, ար խմենք մեր հանդիպման կենացը:
-Ազիզ, գիշերն ինչքն էլ երկար լինի լույսը բացվում է, բայց որ ուզում ես խմենք, քաղցր ջան;
-Դե մեր կենացը:
-Կենացդ ջանս:
Քրիստինեն սրտի տրոփյունով հետեւում էր, թե ոնց է թունավոր հեղուկը արագորեն անհետանում Ավոի բաժակից: 
-Անուշ եղավ:
-Անուշիդ ծոցը մնաս, այսինքն իմ, հա, հա, հա,- իր տափակ հումորից ուրախացավ Ավոն:
Թույնը ազդում էր շատ արագ, Ավոն արդեն սրտխառնոց էր զգում եվ ծակոցներ ստամոքսում:
-Վատ եմ զգում մարդ կանչի աղջի,-գոռաց նա:
Քրիստինեն զզվանքով բռնեց նրա մազերից.
-Հիշու՞մ ես ինձ, դու խորտակեցիր իմ կյանքը, դու կոշմարի վերածեցիր այն, սա իմ պատասխանը քեզ, սատկի, անասուն:
-Հա դու են գյուղի աղջիկն էիր, ներիր, մի թող որ մեռնեմ,փրկիր ինձ:
Քրիստինեն դուրս եկավ սենյակից:Դռան մոտ կանգնած թիկնապահին ասաց.
-Շեֆդ ասեց մարդ չմտնի մոտը:
Տուն հասնելով նա հանեց պարիկը, մաքրեց դեմքի շպարը, Արամը տանը չէր, Քրիստինեն արդեն ուզում էր նրան փնտրելու գնալ, երբ ներս մտավ:
-նացել էի հղության տեստիտ պատասխանի հետեւից:
-Ու՞…
-Դու ինձ զավակ ես պարգեւելու:
   Եթե Արամը չհասցներ գրկել Քրիստինեն, հաստատ կգլորվեր ցած, առանց այն էլ լարվածությունից հազիվ էր ոտքի կանգնում:
Վահիկը այս մի քանի օրվա մեջ ծերացել էր` սպիտակել էին մազերը, ճակատին կնճիռներ էին հայտնվել, նա ավելացրել էր իր թիկնապահների թիվը, ոստիկանությունը նույնպես անցել էր օպերատիվ ակտիվ գործողությունների, նրանց միակ կասկածյալը Արամնն էր, բայց առայժմս փաստեր չունեին նրան ձերբակալելու համար, բացի կանխազգալով, որ հաջորդ զոհը Վահիկն է լինելու սպասում էին գործողություններին եւ հետեւում էին Արամի ամեն մի քայլին, նրանք հասկացան, որ Արամը հիվանդ չի:
Արամը հաշվի առնելով այս ամենը, եւ Քրիստինեի վիճակից ելնելով ժամանակավորապես դատարեցրել էր իր գործողղությունները: Քրիստինեին ծննդաբերելու մնացել էր երկու ամիս:
Շարունակելի

----------


## Grigorius

> Շարունակություն
> Խանջյան փողոցով դանդաղ ընթանում էր մի Գռանդ Շիռոկի մեքենա, նրա կողքով համընթաց մի աղջիկ վարում էր իր մեքենան, Գռանդ Շիռոկիի վարորդին թվաց թե աղջիկը ուզում է իրեն բան ասի եւ իջեցրեց կողապակին.
> -Հը քուրո, չեթա՞նք սաունա լողնալու:
> -Կողքդ նայի հետո,- քմծիծքղով պատասխանեց«քուրոն»:
>  Շիռոկիի վարորդը նայեց կողքը ու այդ պահին մյուս  կողքով ընթացող մեքենայի վարորդը, շիռոկիի մեջ գցեց մի գռանադ ու աղջկա հետ արագ փախան:
> Շիռոկիի վարորդը Լյովիկն էր, իսկ Աղջիկն ու տղան` Արամն ու Քրիստինեն:
> Առաջի զոհը պատրաստ էր, Երեւանում մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացավ: Բոլորը քաղաքը համեմատում էին Չիկագոի հետ; Վերջին մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում երկու տասնյակից ավելին երիտասարդներ էին սպանվել, ոստիկանությունը նույնպես հասկանում էր, որ այս ամենը մեկը մյուսի շարունակությունն է եւ դեռ ավարտված չի ու անկարողությունից կատաղել էին: Կատաղած էր նաեւ Վահիկը: Նա կազմակերպեց Լյովիկի ճոխ թաղումը, նրա շիրմաթմբի վրա երդվեց անպայման լուծել վրեժը, բայց հոգու խորքում սարսափած էր: Հասկանում էր, որ ունի մի ամենազոր ու պրոֆեսիոնալ թշնամի, որին ինքը չի ճանաչում, բայց նա իրեն լավ գիտի ու երեւի հերթական զոհը ինքն է: Մարդկային բնավորությունն այնպիսին է, որ երբ ինչ որ երեւույթ չի կարողանում բացատրել, այն վերագրում է գերբնական ուժի, եւ սկսում վախենալ ու ստեղծել նրա գերբնական, իդեալական կերպարը: Վահիկի մտքով Արամը ընդհանրապես չանցավ, նա նրան համարում էր արդեն մեռած, բայց ոստիկանությունը ավելի խորաթափանց էր եւ եկան Արամին հարցաքննության: Բայց հանդիպեցին մի հոգեպես կոտրված մարդու, որը նույնիսկ չգիտեր թե ով է Լյովիկը:
>    Արամը պատրաստվում էր հաջորդ հաշվեհարդարին: Ըստ նրա ծրագրի հաջորդը Ավոն էր: Նա ծրագրել էր Վահիկին սպանել վերջում: Իմանալով Ավոի կնամոլ բնավորության մասին, որոշեց օգտագործել նրա թուլությունը: Ավոն սովորություն ուներ գիշերները անցկացնել Գետառ անունը կրող սաունայում, նա հավանաբար այդ օբեկտի տերն էր եւ այնտեղ ամեն օր մի նոր «ծիտիկ» էր բերել տալիս: տնելուվ նրան ծիտիկ մատուցողներին, Արամի մարդկանցից մեկը նրան մատնացույց արեց Քրիստինեին: Խայծը կուլ տվեցին: Քրիստինեն շատ գեղեցիկ էր, հատկապես Արամին հանդիպելուց հետո նա առավել ուշադրությամբ էր հետեւում անձնական հիգենային եւ անճանաչելիորեն փոխվել էր: Երեկոյան, երբ Քրիստինեն գնաց պայմանավորված տեղը Արամը ընկել էր կոմայի մեջ, նա չդիմացավ եւ փողոցից մի պատահական մարմնավաճառի վերցնելով գնաց Գետառ: Մարմնավաճառին երեւի տարօրինակ դեպքերը այլեւս չէին զարմացնում, դրա համար նա Արամի արարքից չզարմացավ, երբ իր գգվանքին զզվանքով պատասխանեց, որ տրամադրություն չունի ավելի լավ է ուղղակի զրուցեն: Երեւի աղջիկը նույնպես հոգնել էր իր աշխատանքից, բացի այդ Արամը նրան լավ վարձադրել էր եւ նա շուտով հանգիստ քնեց բազմոցի վրա: Արամը լարված սպասում էր աղմուկի:
>   Քրիստինեն ոչ թե վախենում էր այլ զզվում էր Ավոյից եւ նա հազիվ էր կարողանում ձեւացնել թե իբր «ծիտիկ» է: Ավոն չէր էլ կարող հիշել Քրիստինեին, ոչ թե նրա համար որ Քրիստինեն բավականին փոխվել էր այլ որովհետեւ նրա գլխին մի քանի տարի առաջ կրակել էին եւ նա գտնվում էր անասնային վիճակում: Երբ սենյակում մնացին մենակ, Ավոն հարձակվեց Քրիստինեի վրա, բայց Քրիստինեն կարողացավ ճարպկորեն պոկվել նրանից եւ նրան առաջարկեց խմել իրենց հանդիպման կենացը.
> ...


Հարգարժան Ջավախք,ԲՌՌՌԱՎՈ:Այ քեզ տաղանդ,հազվադեպ տաղանդ այսօրվա երիտասարդության մեջ....իմ քո և Ֆայրգրլի ստեղծագործական միությունը հետագայում լուրջ արդյունքներ կարող է ցույց տալ:Քո գրածի թեմտիկան իմ ամենասիրածն է...այսինքն կրիմինալ և սեր....ես նման ոճում պատրաստվում եմ գիրք հրատարակել:Հիմա զբաղված եմ ստույգ ինֆորմացիա գտնելով որպեսզի ավելի ռեալիստիկ լինի պատմվածքը.......Մի հեռանա այս էջից որովհետև դու ես զարդարում այն......Ու չեմ հասկանում ինչ իրավունքով են մտնում իմ էջ ու իմ լավագույն հյուրին առաջարկում տեղափոխվել....էտ ինչ կուլտուռայա...ոնց որ տունդ մեկը հյուր գա,դուռը բացեն ասեն գնա հարևանի տուն.....Կամ չեմ հասկանում ջավախքի գրառումները չեն համապատասխանում էջի վերնագրին???????

----------


## Firegirl777

Միակ վատը այն է, որ այս հիանալի գրառումները չեն հաշվարկվում որպես գրառում, ես միայն մի բան կխնդրեի ադմիններից, որ այս թեման տեղափոխեն "Ստեղծագործաղի անկյուն" բաժին, ԻՀԱՐԿԵ, ԵԹԵ ՍՏԵՂԾՈՂԸ(Գրիգորյուսը) ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ Է.....

Հիանալի է Ջավախք, սպասում եմ շարունակությանը..... Հուսով եմ այն տխուր ավարտ չի ունենա....

----------


## Մանոն

> .......Մի հեռանա այս էջից որովհետև դու ես զարդարում այն......Ու չեմ հասկանում ինչ իրավունքով են մտնում իմ էջ ու իմ լավագույն հյուրին առաջարկում տեղափոխվել....էտ ինչ կուլտուռայա...ոնց որ տունդ մեկը հյուր գա,դուռը բացեն ասեն գնա հարևանի տուն.....Կամ չեմ հասկանում ջավախքի գրառումները չեն համապատասխանում էջի վերնագրին???????


 :Smile: ՄԻ անգամ Միքելանջոյին հարցնում են, թե ինչպե՞ս է այդքան գեղեցիկ քանդակներ ստեղծում, ու նա պատասխանում է. «Ես ընդամենը հեռացնում եմ ավելորդ մասերը»:
 Այն ինչ ես առաջարկում էի, հարգելի Grigorius, դա ընդամենը ընդհանուրից ինքնատիպ ու գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործությունը, ինչու չէ նաև նրա տաղանդավոր հեղինակին առանձնացնելն էր: Իսկ դուք հակառակն եք անում ձեր ընկերոջ համար :Smile: : Իհարկե դա միայն իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է: Դա ընդամենը առաջարկ էր, ոչ թե` պնդում: 
Djavaxhq ջան անհամբեր սպասում եմ շարունակությանը:

----------


## Djavaxhq

Վահիկը ոստիկանությունում եւս ուներ իր մարդիկ եւ նրան տեղեկացրին, որ հիմնական կասկածյալը Արամն է:
-էդ գիժը: Արա գիժը էդքան բան ոնց կարար աներ էդի պրոֆեսիոնալի ձեռի գորձ էր:
-Իրականում Արամը գիժ չի, Շեֆ, ձեւացնում էր:
-Անասուններ, բա դուք քնած էի՞ք: Բռնեք բերեք մոտս մաս-մաս կտրտելու եմ:
-Շեֆ, բռնել չենք կարա, ֆիզիկապես շատ ուժեղ է եւ իրեն լավ է պաշտպանում, դիակը կարանք բերենք:
-Ինձ ողջ է պետք, մեռած չեմ ուզում: 
Արամը գլուխը դրել էր Քրիստինեի կլորիկ փորին, Քրիստինեն մատները մտցրել էր Արամի փարթամ մազերի մեջ  ու մեկը մյուսին սիրո խոսքեր էին շշնջում:  
-Արամ գիտե՞ս ինչ կուտեի: 
-Ինչ, ջանա:
-Ելակով պաղպաղակ;
-էէէէ, վիշապի միս ուզեիր, գնայի յոթ սարի հետեւից սպանեի Վիշապին բերեի խորոված անեի միասին ուտեինք:
-Հա, մինչ էդ տղեդ կծնվեր, աջ ձեռին հմայիլդ կկապեի ու կպատմեի հայրիկի մասին, չէ՞ սիրելիս:
-Լավ գնում եմ առնեմ գամ դուռը չբացես ոչ մեկի առջեւ:
Արդեն ժամը գիշերվա 11 էր եւ Երեւանում այդ ժամին հազվագյուդ բաց խանութներ կային: Ելակ ոչ մի տեղ չկար, վարջին խանութում էլ ժխտական պատասխան ստանալուց հետո Արամը ծանր հոգոց հանեց:
Վաճառասեղանի մոտ կանգնած մի ծերունու երեւի Արամի հոգոցի ազդեց.
-Տղա ջան չլինի հիվանդի համար էս ուզում:
-Պապի ջան կինս հղի է, ելակ էր ուզում չեմ գտնում ոչ մի տեղ:
-Հա,  լուրջ դեպք է, սպասի հիմա ես քեզ մի բան կասեմ:
Ծերունին առեւտուրը անելուց հետո թեւանցուկ արեց Արամին:
-Բալա ջան, ես դռանս առաջ հողամասում ունեմ,  գնանք` քաղի ինչքան ուզում ես:
-Վայ պապի, փրկեցիր ինձ:
Արամն ու ծերունին գնացին ելակ քաղելու:
  Արամը ուրախ, ինքնագոհ ժպիտը դեմքին մոտեցավ դռանը, բանալին մտցրեց անցքի մեջ …Դուռը բաց էր, խելագարի նման ներս մտավ… սենյակը դատարկ էր: Կատարվել էր այն ինչից վախենում էր` գողացել էին Քրիստինեյին:
Արամը կատաղի արագությամբ սլանում էր դեպի Վահիկի հիմնական որջը: Դա մի հսկայական գործարան էր, որի նկուղային հարկում հաստատվել էր Վահիկը իր հանցախմբով: Նա մեքենայով հարվածեց գործարանի դարբասներին եւ հայտնվեց ներսում, Արամը գործարանի գծագիրը շուտ էր ձեռք բերել եւ ուսումնասիրել էր, ու քաջատեղյակ էր նրա ամեն մի ծակ ու ծուկին, մոտավորապես պատկերացնում էր, թե որտեղ կարող է լինի Քրիստինեն: Բայց մեքենայով դարպասներին հարվածելիս  ուժեղ հարված ստացավ գլխին եւ ուշքի եկավ Վահիկի առանձնասենյակում: Անկյունի աթոռին կապված էր Քրիստինեն: Սեղանի մոտ` բազմոցին ինքնագոհ փռվել էր Վահիկը:
-Տեսաք, բա որ ասում էի իր ոտով կգա: Նայեք գրպանները ինչ կա:
Արամի մոտից հանեցին ատրճանակը, մի` երկար ժամանակ գրպանում մնալուց քրքրված նկար, մեդալիոն ` իր եւ Քրիստինեի նկարներով: Վահիկը վերցրեց նկարը ու օձից խայթվածի նման ցատկեց տեղից:
-Ում նկարն է սա՞:
-Չճղես անասուն, դու նրանց նայելու էլ արժանի չես:
-Ինչու՞, տեր աստված, ինչու՞:
Վահիկի դեմքից միանգամից չքացավ ժպիտը:Բոլորը զարմացած նայում էին նրան:
-Հայրս զոհվեց Ղարաբաղում, ընկերոջ հետ միասին, ուզում էին մեկը մյուսին փրկել երկուսն էլ զոհվեցին: Մայրս դուրս ընկած դառավ, փողի համար չէ, ուղակի տրվում էր ով իրեն դուր էր գալիս, ու գիտե՞ս ինչից մեռավ, սեռական վարակից: Մեծացել եմ փողոցում, ուզում էի հարուստ լինել, ու կյանքից վրեժ լուծել, հենց կյանքս վտանգի տակ դնելով  էլ հարստացա,  ուզում էի երջանիկ ապրել, բայց հարստանալուց հետո հասկացա, որ երջանկությունը փողի  մեջ չի: Իմ կյանքի միակ լուսավոր կետը հորս մասին հիշողղություններս են, նրա նամակներ` ՙմայրիկիդ լավ կնայես՚, ես քեզ փնտրել եմ, ես ուզում էի քեզ գտնել,- Վահիկը փաթաթվել էր Արամին ու լաց էր լինում, Արամը խղղճահարությամբ նայում էր Վահիկին,-Այս կյանքում իմ միակ հարազատը իմ թշնամին է, ինչու:
Հոգնած Վահիկը փռվեց բազմոցին, վերցրեց Արամի ատրճանակը սեղանից.
-Ես միշտ փորձել եմ ինքնասպան լինել, բայց ուժ չեմ գտել, ամեն անգամ նման փորձից հետո ավելի եմ կատաղել, հա գիտես քանի աղջիկ եմ բռնաբարել, քանի տղա սպանել, մեծ մասը հարուստներ են եղել, Արամ ներիր, ախպերս : 
Հանկարծ հնչեց կրակոց, սենյկում գտնվողները ցնցվեցին կրակոցի ձայնից, սենյակով մեկ Վահիկի արյունն էր: Առաջինը կատարվածից ուշքի եկավ Արամը, նա այդ ընթացքում քանդել էր ձեռքերի կապերը, վերցնելով Վահիկի ձեռքից ընկած ատրճանակ նա նետվեց Քրիստինեի կողմը, Քրիստինեն անզգա վիճակում էր: Սկսվեց փոխհրաձգությունը, Արամը ծանր դրության մեջ էր, մենակով մի քանի տասնյակի դեմ բացի այդ լուրջ վիրավորվել էր: 
   Մթության մեջ ոչինչ չէր երեւում, հետո աչքերը կուրացավ ուժեղ լույսից, մի սպիտակ շորերով մարդ ուժգին հարվածեց նրա ՙտուտուզիկին՚, եթե որեւէ մի նորածին խոսել իմանար այսպես կպատմեր իր աշխարհ գալը: Արամը ուրախ  ժպիտով գրկեց նորածնին: 
-Արամ, եթե տղա է  անունը Վահիկ դնենք,- շշնջաց ուժասպառ եղած Քրիստինեն:
Արամը համաձայնություն արտահայտող դեմքով նայեց Քրիստինեյին:


                                                             Վերջ

ՕՖՖՖՖՖՖՖ պրծաաաաաաա

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Լավ ժողովուրդ մի վիճեք ես ավարտեցի ստեղծագործությունս այն գեղեցիկ էր իմ համար էլ  անակնկալ, բացի այդ մի ծիծաղելի բան պատահեց կապված ակումբի հենց այս թեմայի հետ բայց չեմ պատմի: Ուղղակի կուզենայի ակտիվ քննարկում եւ տարաբնույթ կարծիքներ կարդալ

----------


## Մանոն

> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Լավ ժողովուրդ մի վիճեք ես ավարտեցի ստեղծագործությունս այն գեղեցիկ էր իմ համար էլ  անակնկալ, բացի այդ մի ծիծաղելի բան պատահեց կապված ակումբի հենց այս թեմայի հետ բայց չեմ պատմի: Ուղղակի կուզենայի ակտիվ քննարկում եւ տարաբնույթ կարծիքներ կարդալ


Ափսոս որ չես պատմում, մենք էլ կծիծաղեինք: :Smile: 
Հիմա` կարծիքներ: 
Նախ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ այն լավատեսորեն ավարտվեց, անգամ կուզենայի Վահիկն էլ ողջ մնար, նորից ընկերանային ու փոխելով իրենց հանցագործ կենսաձևը` դառնային իրենց հայրերի ընկերության շարունակողը: (Հիմա կասեն Մանոն դու շատ բան չե՞ս ուզում): Վահիկի ինքնասպան լինելու որոշումն էլ մի քիչ համոզիչ չէր: Հապճեպ էր…Եվ հետո արժեր, որ նա այդ ցնցող լուրն իմանալուց հետո մի քիչ երկար մտածեր իր ապրած կյանքի մասին, իր գործած սխալների մասին, բայց դե հեղինակը Djavaxhq ջան դու ես: Նորածնի աշխարհ գալը սքանչելի էր…Անգամ «լսվեց» տուտուզիկին հասցրած չփփոցը :Smile: 
Շատ լավն էր, շատ ապրես…

----------


## Djavaxhq

Ժողովուրդ հիմա ինչ ենք անում. թեման բացողին արգելափակել են սպասենք՞ մինչեւ վերաբացվի , թե կան առաջարկներ, ես առաջարկում եմ միասին եղածով գրենք ինչ որ մի բան մինչեւ Գրիգորիուսը  հայտնվի

----------


## Markos Avrelios

Գրիգորիուս հարյավ ի մեռելոց, օրհնյալ է հարությունը Գրիգորիուսի  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Արյունոտ տերևաթափ
Սկանդալային պատմվածք ` աղմկահարույց մերկացումներով:Բոլոր կերպարներն ու գործողությունները հորինված են հեղինակի կողմից;Այնուամենայնիվ ներկայացվում է մերօրյա գերհզորների  և ամենակուլ համակարգի գործունեությունը, հաշվեհարդարները, նրանց լծակները, ՙխաղի կանոնները՚: Գործողությունները տեղի են ունենում ամբողջ հետխորհրդային տարածքում, որտեղ սերտաճել են բիզնեսը, քաղաքականությունը և հանցավորությունը: Կեղծիք, հուսալքություն, մարմնավաճառություն, արյունարբու բանդաներ և ոհմակներ, փողերի լվացում և միլիարդներ, ստորություն և կաշառակերություն, հանցավոր բախումներ, թմրանյութեր և սև շուկա, օլիգարխիա և բյուրոկրատիա, բարոյական արժեքների քայքայում և դավաճանություն, տրանսնացիոնալ կորպորացիաներ և հանցավոր հիերարխիա, հեղինակություններ և շարքային կամակատարներ, կոռումպացված կառույցներ և պետության տկարություն, էթնիկ անհանդուրժողականություն և ազգային բախումներ` հրահրված չինովնիկների և հետքրքրված էլիտայի կողմից:

Գլուխ 1
BELLUM OMNIUM CONTRA OMNES  
(ՙԲոլորի պատերազմը բոլորի դեմ՚,լատիներենից)


Սեպտեմբեր: Մեր օրեր: Սենյակում  նստած էին երկուսը: Նրանցից մեկը`գեներալ Շվեդովը,  հենվել էր իր գրասեղանին և հերթական  թեյի  բաժակն էր ըմբոշխնում: Նա ՙհին դպրոցի՚ մարդ էր` ժպտերես, եռանդուն, հաղթահասակ, անալիտիկ մտածելակերպով, արդարամիտ, անկաշառ, հզոր կամքի տեր, գրագետ, ծայրաստիճան կարդացած ու բանիմաց, ռազմական գործի վարպետ, չէր ծխում ու խմում, նույնիսկ սուրճ տանել չէր կարողանում, սնվում էր խիստ ռեժիմով, մաքրասեր էր և ազատ ժամանակը սիրում էր անցկացնել թոռնիկների հետ: Իսկ ահա նա, ով նստած էր նրա դիմաց, այլ բևռի մարդ էր` նոր սերդի բոլոր արատների մարմնավորում: Երեսունհինգամյա  փոխգնդապետ Ալեքսեյ Մավրոդինը նստած էր գեներալի դիմաց և սրճում էր: Այս խորամանկ երիտասրդը ճարպիկ դիվանագետ էր. կարողանում էր գաղտնի պահել իր սրիկայությունները, լեզու էր գտնում ղեկավարների հետ` ամեն կերպ շողոքորթելով նրանց, համարվում էր օրինակելի ոստիկան, միաժամանակ իր ռանգի կոլեգաներին քցում էր կամ նսեմացնում, տիրապետում էր կաշառվելու բոլոր մեթոդներին, հանցավոր աշխարհի հետ սերտ կապեր ուներ, ահաբեկում էր մանր առևտրականներին, կովկասցիներին,  բայց միշտ ցուցաբերում էր անհրաժեշտ զգուշավորություն: Ծնված լինելով խրոնիկ հարբեցողի ընտանիքում`  այս նպատակասլաց ու ամբիցիոզ երիտասարդը լուրջ գումարներ էր վաստակում : Արտաքնապես Մավրոդինը փոքրամարմին էր և տառապում էր ՙՆապոլեոնի կոմպլեքսով՚(երբ փոքրամարմին մարդիկ, ինչպիսիք Ստալինը, Նապոլեոնը, ձգտում են կոմպենսացնել իրենց թերիությունը մեծ գործերով ու խիզախությամբ, որպեսզի գնահատվեն ըստ արժանվույն): Իսկ եկամտի հիմնական մասը նա ծախսում էր բարետես կանանց վրա. նա կնամոլ էր:

----------


## Belle

> ՈՒՍԱՆՈՂԸ


_Ջավախք ջան, շատ լավն էր.. մի շնչով կարդացի.. Արամը ու Դու ինձ թվաց նման եք..
փաստորեն ստացվումա, քո չափածո գրվածքները երգերի համար են, իսկ արձակը՝ կինոյի.. համագործակցողներ որ ունենս.. շատ բանի կհասնես.. 
մի խոսքով, տաղանդավոր մարդ ես.. շնորհավորում եմ_

----------

